# Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon



## Nick_A (13. April 2011)

Hallo Boardies, #h

ich glaub´s ja fast nicht....50min vor dem Abflug ´gen gelobtes (Angel-)Land und Fiscmäulchen hat diesmal noch keinen Thread aufgemacht...dann bleibt dieses Vergnügen bei mir :vik:

Diesmal sind wir leider nicht so lange in Florida (wieder mal Marathon#6)....leider nichtmal ganze 4 Wochen :c

....nur 3 Wochen und 5 Tage 

Wir werden erstmal 2 Nächte in Miami verbringen, shoppen und gute Freunde besuchen.

Anschließend geht es dann nach Marathon...und ab Samstag werden wir dann für 3 Wochen ein Boot haben.

Die aktuellen Fangberichte in den Ami-Foren sehen seeehr vielversprechend aus....sowohl Dolphin, Sails, Tunas, Wahoo, etc werden derzeit Offshore gefangen....und Inshore und in den Pässen sind naürlich auch schon die großen Tarpon-Nasen da.#6

Wetter derzeit auch sehr passabel (29 Grad, Wasser 26 Grad, Wind nur zwischen 5 und 10 Meilen...ab Montag soll es dann aber auf 20 Meilen hochgehen#q

Naja....wir werden sicher den einen oder anderen schönen Fisch fangen und hier ein paar Fotos reinstellen können 

Wie jedes Jahr wird´s in diesem Thread hier täglich einen Livebericht von Petra und mir geben. Also immer schön täglich reinschauen und mit uns leiden bzw. freuen...

Sodala...ich muss jetzt ins Flugzeug (FFM...Petra fliegt von MUC).

See you #h
Robert


----------



## rob (13. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

na dann haut rein bertl:m

gutes wetter und schönen aufenthalt wünsche ich!

lg rob


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Da wünsche ich doch mal glatt bestes Wetter, lauen Wind und dicke Fische.
Bin gespannt was es hier wieder zu lesen gibt.


----------



## ThomasL (13. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

wünsche euch viel Spass, gute Fänge und wenig Wind!


----------



## guifri (13. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Fangberichte in den Ami-Foren sehen seeehr vielversprechend aus....sowohl Dolphin, Sails, Tunas, Wahoo, etc werden derzeit Offshore gefangen....und Inshore und in den Pässen sind naürlich auch schon die großen Tarpon-Nasen da.#6
> 
> See you #h
> Robert



So so...und? Was hast Du mit den Tarpons zu tun?#c#d


Ach, richtig. NICHTS!


Guten Flug, und lasst was drin...

Robert, gib mir bitte noch mal den Link, wo ich die Golfströmung im Internet finde...MERCI|rolleyes


----------



## Toddi (13. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hi, Robert!

Hast du vielleicht noch nen Forentip, der aktuell die Lage um CC beschreibt??? Habe zwar so das ein- oder andere, aber wenn der Profi noch nen Hinweis hätte...

Tight lines,
Toddi|wavey:


----------



## Norge Fan (13. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Viel Spass euch beiden und nen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Nick_A (14. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hi zusammen, #h

sodala...wir sind angekommen in Ft. Lauderdale. Mann, ist das wieder warm hier :q :q

Vielen Dank Euch allen für die lieben/guten Wünsche ... da wird sicher was gehen 



guifri schrieb:


> So so...und? Was hast Du mit den Tarpons zu tun?#c#d
> 
> 
> Ach, richtig. NICHTS!



Ach Guido...weisste doch, ich (und Du auch :q) habe nicht wirklich sehr viel mit den Tarpon-Nasen zu tun...aber es ist trotzdem immer wieder unglaublich, große Herden an der Oberfläche sich rollen zu sehen und ggf. ab und an mal einen für ein paar Sekunden am Haken zu haben 

Wir zwei haben es ja im letzten Jahr ja auch erlebt....und an dieser Stelle etwa 70 bis 100m weg von den Brückenpfeilern KÖNNTE man ggf. sogar alleine einen fangen (wenn er dann nicht in die Ankerleine schwimmt).



guifri schrieb:


> Robert, gib mir bitte noch mal den Link, wo ich die Golfströmung im Internet finde...MERCI|rolleyes



Hier übrigens der gewünschte Link:
KLICKERDIEKLACKER MICH !!!

Pfuuuuuiiiiii....heute war der Golfstrom schon wieder 15 Meilen entfernt vom Sombrero Lighthouse (am Riff)....gestern waren es noch 7 Meilen. Mal schauen wie´s ab Samstag wird....ab dann zählt es erst wirklich.


----------



## Nick_A (14. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Toddi schrieb:


> Hi, Robert!
> 
> Hast du vielleicht noch nen Forentip, der aktuell die Lage um CC beschreibt??? Habe zwar so das ein- oder andere, aber wenn der Profi noch nen Hinweis hätte...
> 
> ...



Hi Toddi,

hier mal auf die Schnelle ein paar Links für CC, Sanibel,Ft. Myers (kurz gesagt für die Region "Florida Southwest":

-  KLICK MICH für Floridasportsman.com --> Southwest Region
- Hier ein paar Links zu einigen Bootsvermietern in dieser Region 
- Wetter-Vorhersage Fort Myers inkl. Windprognose für die nächsten Tage 

- Wöchentlicher Fishing Report für diese Region Southwest

Sodala...jetzt aber erstmal Euch ein "guats Nächtle" #h

Robert


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Moin Robert!

Schön das Ihr gut angekommen seid. Wünsche Euch eine genau 
so schöne Zeit wie wir hatten und viele dicke Fische.

Gruß

Kai


----------



## sei (14. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Wünsche Euch ein dickes Petri! #h
-und lasst noch ein paar Fische übrig!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

So, nun bin auch ich geistig wie körperlich hier angekommen! War nach der langen Zeit der Anreise etwas fertig.

Wir sind mit der US Airways über Philadelphia nach Fort Lauderdale geflogen und verbringen unsere ersten Nächte im Rodeway Inn.

Ein Hotel das wir nur empfehlen können, super saubere Zimmer, Internet inklusive, gepflegte Aussenanlage und zum Frühstück alles was dein Herz begehrt - und dies zu einem Hammerpreis 47 Euro für zwei Personen inkl. Frühstück und Parkplatz!

Da wir aufgrund der Zeitverschiebung etwas früh dran sind, werden wir zuerst einmal den BassProShop ansteuern, da dieser LEIDER schon vor den Malls geöffnet hat.

Zum Wetter: 
Ortszeit: 08:33 EDT
Heiter 77.9 °F :vik:
Wind:	 2.0 mph from the Nord

http://img847.*ih.us/img847/3656/p1020035o.th.jpg​


----------



## Sockeye (14. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

da wünsche ich mal viel Spaß!

...und tippe auf so 10 Seiten Thread bis das erste Fisch-Bild zu sehen ist...:q

VG
Sockeye


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (14. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Wie jedes Jahr  Wann gehts denn das erste mal raus? Viel Spaß euch da drüben 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## saily (14. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

YES - endlich ist es wieder so weit!!:k

Verfolge Eure Floridaberichte schon seit Jahren immer
gerne... und freu mich diesmal schon wieder drauf!
Ich muß mir nach 3 mal Mauritius auch mal wieder
ein neues Angelziel suchen...

Was habt ihr für ein Boot?

Wünsche euch mind. einen dicken Tarpon und nen 
Sail an die Haken!:l

Viel Freude und Erfolg!

Tl 

Franz


----------



## Toddi (14. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hi, Robert

danke für die Links. Heute ist auch der Expressreisepass für meine 1 1/2 jährige Tochter angekommen! Hätte uns fast den Trip gekostet!

Tight lines,
Toddi


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Nach einer aufreibenden Shoppingtour geht es morgen endlich nach Marathon. Ein kleinwenig Proviant einkaufen bevor wir auf die Keys fahren, danach die Wohnung mit unseren Sachen bestücken, die Angeln abholen und das Tackle aufbereiten. Das Boot kommt erst am Samstagmorgen und dann ....... geht´s los!


----------



## guifri (15. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

...ich bin auch schon ganz aufgeregt


----------



## Nick_A (15. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Sockeye schrieb:


> da wünsche ich mal viel Spaß!
> 
> ...und tippe auf so 10 Seiten Thread bis das erste Fisch-Bild zu sehen ist...:q
> 
> ...



Guter Joke Alex , Du Naseweiss !!! :q :q

Aber immerhin wird´s mehr und größere Fische zu sehen geben als bei einem nicht näher zu benennenden Trip gen Alaska :q ... da war doch irgendwas, oder ?!?!?|kopfkrat|rolleyes

Ich hoffe nur, dass sich das Wetter nicht so entwickelt wie im aktuellen Forecast (ab Dienstag über 20mph...und das bis einschl. Freitag :c).


----------



## Nick_A (15. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



saily schrieb:


> YES - endlich ist es wieder so weit!!:k
> 
> Verfolge Eure Floridaberichte schon seit Jahren immer
> gerne... und freu mich diesmal schon wieder drauf!
> ...




Hi Franz, #h

das freut uns Beide sehr !!! :m

Wir werden uns auch diesmal Mühe geben, ein paar interessante, lustige und spannende Zeilen hier reinzuschreiben.

Geplant ist wieder unser bereits mehrfach ausgeliehenes 21ft-Triumph(?)-Boot mit nem 250PS-Motor hinten drauf. T-Top mit Outrigger, etc. Vor allem ist es trotz seiner relativ geringen Länge seeeehr Offshore-tauglich und Wellen-stabil.


----------



## guifri (16. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Sche.i.ß.e...mein Familykurztrip fällt evtl. ins Wasser oder ich fliege Karfreitag nach und bin dann immerhin 4 Tage vor Ort! |gr:
Ich könnte im Strahl........


----------



## Fischmäulchen (16. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



guifri schrieb:


> Sche.i.ß.e...mein Familykurztrip fällt evtl. ins Wasser oder ich fliege Karfreitag nach und bin dann immerhin 4 Tage vor Ort! |gr:
> Ich könnte im Strahl........



Was ist los Guido???? Dreht dein Job am Rad???? Tut mir leid für deine Family und natürlich für dich!
I cross my fingers for you!!!!#h


----------



## Nick_A (16. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hi Guido, #h

auch von mir....ich drücke die Daumen ! :m



Wir haben ja eigentlich erst ab morgen das Boot...nach der Erledigung der Formalitäten habe ich aber bereits heute von unserem Bootsverleiher (Fish and Fun-Rentals (KLICK) das Bootchen übergeben bekommen.

Allerdings nicht das erwartete 21ft Triumph-Boot....sondern das TOP-BOOT vom Verleiher !!! :q

*Ein 26ft Proline-Boot mit einem 250PS Viertakter-Yamaha-Motor. Ein absoutes Traumboot mit allem ausgestattet was das Herz begehrt:  :l*

- die Outrigger befinden sich festeingebaut auf dem T-Top
- Süsswasser-Waschanlage
- ein riesiger (!) Livewell...da kann man beinahe fast selbst drin baden 
- 2 eingebaute "Fisch-/Eis-Boxen" für die gefangenen Fische
- 1 eingebaute Eisbox für das eigene Essen und Trinken
- viiiieeeel Stauraum für das Tackle
- natürlich Fischfinder und Plotter-Krams mit eingebauter Seekarte vom Gebiet hier
- Funk sowie eingebauter CD-Player+Radio inkl. mehrerer Lautsprecher im Boot...immer gut für die beissarmen Stunden 
- einen zweiten Anker mit Seil zum Tarpon-Fischen inkl. einer Boje, damit man eben einen "Fast-Release" des Bootes machen kann, wenn ein Tarpon gebissen hat
- etc., etc.

Wirklich ein absoluter Traum :l....und anscheinend soll der 250PS-Yamaha auch nicht gar so viel saufen. Allerdings sicher mehr als der Motor auf meinem wesentlich kleineren 21ft-Boot 

Das Ganze hab ich dann auch noch zum absoluten "Stammkunden-Sonder-Sonder-Preis" erhalten. US$830 pro Woche ist für so nen Boot einfach unschlagbar #6

Tja...wir werden sehen, was der Tag morgen so bringt (muss mich erstmal langsam "warmangeln" ! 

Ich muss jetzt morgen noch irgendwoher Eis besorgen (hier in der Anlage ist die Eis-Maschine dieses Wochenende wg. der vielen Gäste "abgestellt" worden, da ansonsten ganze Horden sich mit dem kostenlosen Eis eindecken würden). 

CU #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (16. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Nick_A schrieb:


> - ein riesiger (!) Livewell...da kann man beinahe fast selbst drin baden



Kommt jetzt blos nicht auf dumme Gedanken, so wie ich!!!!:vik:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (16. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

So, dies ist nun unser fahrbarer Untersatz für die nächsten 3 Wochen auf dem Wasser......

http://img269.*ih.us/img269/2417/p1020046k.jpg​http://img269.*ih.us/i/p1020046k.jpg/


----------



## Fischmäulchen (16. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

An unser Enkelkind haben wir bereits im BassProShop auch schon gedacht!#h

http://img708.*ih.us/img708/9231/maximj.jpg​


----------



## guifri (16. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Was ist los Guido???? Dreht dein Job am Rad???? Tut mir leid für deine Family und natürlich für dich!
> I cross my fingers for you!!!!#h



yup:c:c:c:r


----------



## Scarver74 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hallo ihr beiden,

auch von meiner Seite natürlich viele Grüße. Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Urlaub und natürlich viel Fisch. Bei dem Boot muss ja was gehen....Echt ein geiles Teil, auch wenn es für eine Person vielleicht etwas klein ist (lach).

Gruß
Andi


----------



## saily (16. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hi

was für ein g...es Center Console Boat... ! So was für ca. 80
Euronen Mietpreis pro Tag ist wirklich unschlagbar! Damit
könntet ihr ja direkt auf Big-Game-Marlin-Tour gehen....

Was soll da noch schief gehen.... jetzt muß nur noch Wind
und Welle stimmen - dann gehts den "Nasen" an den Kragen|gr:

Sagt mal - von der Sache mit dem Öl vor einiger Zeit...
kriegt man da in der Region noch was mit bzw. habt ihr mal
was gehört wie es jetzt in der damaligen Unglücksgegend 
aussieht?

Viel Spaß, Petri und Freude

Franz


----------



## Sockeye (16. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Aber immerhin wird´s mehr und größere Fische zu sehen geben als bei einem nicht näher zu benennenden Trip gen Alaska :q ... da war doch irgendwas, oder ?!?!?|kopfkrat|rolleyes



Na da bin ich mal gespannt...
Referenzfed ist hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176924&page=2

...aber immerhin schon ein Bild von einem Boot...:q Ich bleibe aber am Ball und warte auf News!

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Nick_A (17. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hi zusammen,

wir waren heute vormittag kurz draussen beim Köderfische-Stippen, damit wir dann nachmittags/abends gleich versorgt waren, um ein bisschen die Gegend rund um die 7Meilen-Brücke unsicher zu machen.

Offshore wollte ich heute noch nicht. Der Wind war zwar halbwegs i.O., allerdings war nach Aussagen der Angler hier "draussen" doch eine recht große Welle (ca. 7ft)...und morgen soll es ein lauschiger Tag werden an dem Petra und ich definitiv raus fahren werden.

So gab´s heute mittag "plantschen" im Pool, sonnen (bzw. Schatten suchen :q) bisserl Bundesliga anschauen (Livestream sei Dank ! #6).

Um 16:00 Uhr bin ich dann raus an die 7MB und konnte ein paar Jack Crevalle bis 5kg fangen, Tarpons habe ich leider gar keine gesehen, sind nach Aussagen unseres Bootsvermieters und von ein paar Tackle-Dealern noch nicht in Mengen da (der Mullet-Run hat hier noch nicht begonnen).

War für den ersten Tag soweit ok, ich muss mich auch noch an das riesen Boot gewöhnen. Das Boot ist wirklich der Kracher...liegt traumhaft in der Welle und man hat Platz ohne Ende. Muss morgen mal ein paar Fotos vom Deck und Baitwell machen :l

Jetzt heisst es schnell duschen....gleich gehen wir zum "Fish-Market". Ist die "rustikale Art eines Restaurants" angeschlossen an die Fischanlande-Station der lokalen Berufsfischer. Dort gibt es den besten Fisch (und frische Fried Calamaris) von der ganzen Insel....lecker.

Ich gehe gaaanz schwer davon aus, dass wir morgen ein paar schöne (Fisch-)Bilder reinstellen werden ! 

So long ...
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (17. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

@ Andi
Jupp...ich habe kaum Platz auf dem kleinen Teil :q

@ Franz
Das Öl vom BP-Unfall im letzten Mai (wir waren damals ja selbst "live" mit vor Ort) ist hier auf den Keys zum Glück NIE (!!!) irgendwie aufgetaucht....das wäre auch echt eine Katastrophe für die Tier- und die ganze Unterwasserwelt (drittgrößtes Korallenriff der Welt !) gewesen. Aber auch an den restlichen Stränden von Florida (bis Sarasota, Ft. Myers, etc.) ist zum Glück praktisch kein Öl in Erscheinung getreten !

--> Folglich hatte der Oil-Spill keine direkten (zumindest keine sichtbaren) Auswirkungen. Die Langzeitschäden wird man aber sicher erst in ein paar Jahren sehen.

Marlins gibt es hier unten leider nicht wirklich häufig...vor Key West werden ab und an welche gefangen (hauptsächlich Striped Marlin nach meinem Wissen). Hier ist mehr ein "Mekka" für Sails. Die haben mich in den letzen Jahren aber auch nur geärgert...aber irgendwann ändert sich das Blatt auch mal 

@ Alex
Ich habe Deinen Fred damals schon gelesen...habe ja auch viel mitgeposted. Der Artenreichtum war ja schon enorm...aber Du hast selbst auch mehr (bzw. "größeres") erwartet 

Wir werden aber unser Bestes geben...aber nicht immer läuft es wie erwünscht oder erhofft :q

Viele Grüße nochmals und bis morgen abend #h
Robert


----------



## Ossipeter (17. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hallo ihr Zwei,
bin auch wieder da. Wünsche euch die erträumten Fänge und uns natürlich viele Bilder über euer Treiben im Bluewater oder wie auch immer das heisst.
LG Peter


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Danke Peter!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Sonntag, 17. April 2011 09:53
27°C Gefühlte Temp. 29°C
Wind:	aus dem Südwesten mit 8 km/h
Sicht: 16,1 km


----------



## guifri (18. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Sonntag, 17. April 2011 09:53
> 27°C Gefühlte Temp. 29°C
> Wind:	aus dem Südwesten mit 8 km/h
> Sicht: 16,1 km




Ja! Und dann????|uhoh:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (18. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Bilder wären auch ganz schön 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## saily (18. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Nick_A;330132

@ Franz
Das Öl vom BP-Unfall im letzten Mai (wir waren damals ja selbst "live" mit vor Ort) ist hier auf den Keys zum Glück NIE (!!!) irgendwie aufgetaucht....das wäre auch echt eine Katastrophe für die Tier- und die ganze Unterwasserwelt (drittgrößtes Korallenriff der Welt !) gewesen. Aber auch an den restlichen Stränden von Florida (bis Sarasota schrieb:


> Hai Robert,
> 
> danke für die Infos. Ich bin froh dass das Öl die Keys nicht erreicht hat. Damals hatte ich schon mal über Florida nachgedacht - aber die Unsicherheit bzgl. der Entwicklungen der Ölkat. hatte mich dann doch abgehalten. Gut zu wissen, dass die "worst case" Szenarien nicht eingetreten sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Oh Mann seid ihr ungeduldig!!! Wir sind gerade mal 2 Tage hier |wavey:

..... wobei die Ungeduld treibt auch Robert auf´s Meer und mit was kommt er zurück????

Ich geh zum Boatsdeck und seh da so nen klitzekleinen Dolphin liegen und was schwuppt mir da so aus dem Munde?

IS HE LEGAL???? :vik:

Na ja, in unserer Pfanne sah er nun ganz super aus und geschmeckt hat er hervorragend!|pfisch:

Heute war ich mit draussen und ich kann bestätigen, dass es nicht ganz einfach ist auf der riesigen Wasserplattform geeignetes Weed zu finden. Man(n) ist ganz heiss, wenn man ein paar Vögel sieht und sich einredet, WOW da muss doch Fisch sein! "Fish on" und ein viel zu leichter Drill - Minidolphins die sich vor lauter Schiss gleich selbst vom Haken lösen.

Das Boot ist traumhaft, denn die Kombi von Gingertabletten und dem geilen Speed des Bootes unterdrückt erfolgreich das Würgeverhalten bei mir!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Also von kapitalen Fängen kann ich noch keine Fotos reinstellen, aber wir haben ja noch ein paar Tage vor uns!#6

http://img31.*ih.us/img31/420/p1020074k.jpg

http://img194.*ih.us/img194/3800/p1020079k.jpg

http://img707.*ih.us/img707/7900/p1020083j.jpg

http://img196.*ih.us/img196/1941/p1020080e.jpg​


----------



## Nick_A (19. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Ich geh zum Boatsdeck und seh da so nen klitzekleinen Dolphin liegen und was schwuppt mir da so aus dem Munde?
> 
> IS HE LEGAL???? :vik:



Frechtheit !!!|krach:

Der war EINIGE (!!!) Inches "über Maß" !!! Hatte ca. 6 Pfund....halt ein echter "Chicken-Dolphin" :q

Einen wesentlich größeren Dolphin mit ca. 20 Pfund habe ich leider gestern im Drill nach ein paar tollen Sprüngen verloren. Ansonsten war trotz 9h Schleppen nicht mehr drinnen#d. Habe alles versucht (war bis auf 680 ft. draussen)...aber leider noch nicht weit genug. Der Golfstrom war an dem Tag noch etwa 5 Meilen weiter weg...und so weit wollte ich am ersten Tag dann doch noch nicht raus.

Auch heute hat sich die "Action" (wenn man davon sprechen kann) ebenfalls näher am Riff zwischen 250 und 350ft abgespielt. Leider allerdings nur 3 Dolphin die nun tatsächlich nicht "legal" (zum Mitnehmen) waren...gerade mal zwischen 2 und 3 Pfund ***PFFFFFFFFF****|gr:

Hoffentlich ist der Golfstrom bald mal wieder näher am Riff...letzte Woche war er ja gerade mal 7 Meilen weg!

Und im "Strom" geht wirklich WESENTLICH mehr ! :l

Naja...war ja gerademal der dritte Tag...wir haben also noch 18 weitere Angeltage :vik:
:vik:

Viele Grüße #h
Robert

P.S.: VERDAMMT....schon Seite 5 in dem Thread in noch kein ordentliches Fischfoto drinnen....bis zur Seite 10 wird´s aber hoffentlich nicht dauern


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Frechtheit !!!|krach:
> 
> Der war EINIGE (!!!) Inches "über Maß" !!! Hatte ca. 6 Pfund.... :q



.... aber ja doch!

http://img41.*ih.us/img41/794/sogross.jpg​


----------



## guifri (19. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Robert, meine ich das nur oder seh ich da tatsächlich 3 Manatees?

2 im Wasser und eins mit Schlauch in der Hand???|kopfkrat:q


----------



## anglermeister17 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Ja, sind Manatees! Echt faszinierende Geschöpfe! 
Mal eine Frage: Muss man als Bootskapitän nicht extra- langsam fahren, wenn solche sehr trägen und auch noch seltene Tierchen in den Gewässern sind? Wie sehen da die Vorschriften aus- das würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Nick_A (19. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Moin zusammen,

der Wind blässt (mehr), Wellen werden höher und die Wellenperiode liegt bei gerade mal 3 Sekunden....das wird sicher spassig "draussen auf dem Offenen" (aktuelles Wetter und Forecast für diese Woche siehe hier).

Aber entweder geht´s heute nochmals raus zum Schleppen oder erst in einigen Tagen wieder...es wird jetzt jeden Tag etwas windiger :c

@ Guido
Das sind zwei Manatees im Wasser...der Typ an Land ist nur unvorteilhaft getroffen :q :q

@ Anglermeister
Jupp....in Häfen, Einfahrten und einigen Flachwasserzonen gilt Langsamfahr-Gebot (etwa Schrittgeschwindigkeit), da sich dort die Manatees besonders gerne aufhalten.

Ausserdem ist es untersagt, die Manatees mit Süsswasser "zu füttern" .... die Teile sind nämlich echt heiss auf Süsswasser, sollen sich aber nicht an die Menschen gewöhnen und in die für sie gefährlichen Zonen mit vielen Booten (z.B. Häfen  ) gelockt werden. Strafe für das Darreichen von Wasser...BIS ZU 1000 US $ !!!

Sodala...jetzt aber erstmal schnell fertig frühstücken und dann ab auf´s Wasser.

Drückt die Daumen, dass es nicht zu windig und wellig ist.

So long #h
Robert


----------



## Franz_16 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hallo Capitano,
drücke dir die Daumen, dass der Wind wieder nachlässt und du vernünftig fischen kannst - nicht dass du dir noch die Gegend anschauen musst  

P.S. 
sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo Capitano,
> drücke dir die Daumen, dass der Wind wieder nachlässt und du vernünftig fischen kannst - nicht dass du dir noch die Gegend anschauen musst



..... oder seine Frau! 

Ne Spass beiseite, wird bestimmt ziemlich heftig auf dem Wasser. Wind und Wellen machen den erfolgreichen Fischfang nicht leichter und für mich ist somit erst einmal Boots-Pause angesagt!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



guifri schrieb:


> Robert, meine ich das nur oder seh ich da tatsächlich 3 Manatees?
> 
> 2 im Wasser und eins mit Schlauch in der Hand???|kopfkrat:q



Lieber Guido,

du bist vielleicht gehässig!  Willst du denn wirklich behaupten, dass Robert so rund wie ein Manatee ist und ein Stummelschwänzchen besitzt?


----------



## Sockeye (19. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

na dann drücke ich euch auch mal die Daumen... auf wenig Wind, einen Golfstrom der weiss was sich gehört und dicke Fische...

VG
Sockeye


.... Seite 5 ....


----------



## guifri (19. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> ...und ein Stummelschwänzchen besitzt?



Ähm...du solltest es besser wissen als ich

Außerdem bin ich nur neidisch, weil ich mit Frau und Sohn nicht wegkomme#q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



guifri schrieb:


> Ähm...du solltest es besser wissen als ich
> 
> Außerdem bin ich nur neidisch, weil ich mit Frau und Sohn nicht wegkomme#q



Ist das jetzt sicher, dass ihr nicht fliegen könnt?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Uppps vor der 10. Seite "Fischfotos"!!!!!:vik:

http://img51.*ih.us/img51/4356/sam0040g.jpg

http://img708.*ih.us/img708/933/sam0038z.jpg

http://img811.*ih.us/img811/3235/sam0032p.jpg

http://img684.*ih.us/img684/9660/sam0014g.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

.... und 

http://img508.*ih.us/img508/639/sam0012d.jpg

http://img560.*ih.us/img560/4293/sam0025q.jpg

http://img850.*ih.us/img850/4084/sam0028u.jpg

http://img198.*ih.us/img198/5342/sam0033u.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Gestern waren wir in Key West!

http://img29.*ih.us/img29/2656/keywest1.jpg

http://img810.*ih.us/img810/6406/keywest2.jpg

http://img194.*ih.us/img194/319/keywest3.jpg

http://img17.*ih.us/img17/8991/keywest4.jpg​


----------



## Nick_A (21. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Sodala....nachdem wir gestern einen "Day off" genommen haben (bei den Wellen hatte ich keine Lust, mich von diesen "rumschubsen" zu lassen) habe ich es heute trotz Wind und Wellen mal versucht...

Um 11:00 Uhr sollte der Wind etwas "zurück kommen" auf 17 Meilen/h also ging es um 11:30 Uhr los.

Puuuuuh....da war alleine schon der Weg auf´s Offene im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ein "Ritt auf den Wellen". |uhoh:

Zum Glück ist unser Boot allerdings wirklich offshore-tauglich (na gut..mit 26ft Länge kann man das auch erwarten  ) und so bin ich zwar klatschnass und durchgeschüttelt worden, kam aber ohne größere Probleme an.

Also erstmal Outrigger rauslegen, Ruten mit Ködern bestücken und los ging´s.

Nach relativ kurzer Zeit fand ich bereits eine ganz nette Weedline, leider war ich dort (und bei der nächsten) aber nicht erfolgreich.

Selbst bei Schleppgeschwindigkeit (ca. 6 bis 7 mph) auf der offenen See wurde ich mächtig von den Wellen rumgeschubbst...nix für zarte Gemüter. Wellenhöhe war ca. 2,0m bis 2,5m und das bei kurz aufeinander folgenden Wellen|uhoh:#q

Gegen ca. 14:00 Uhr kam der Wind aber nochmal ein bisschen zurück...so wurde wenigstens nicht mehr bei jeder 5. Welle das Boot durch die "Brecher überschwemmt". Zum Glück lief die Bilge-Pump :q :q

Da das Schleppen "eng an den Weedlines" bisher keine Erfolg gebracht hatte versuchte ich es etwas weiter entfernt (ca. 150m). Und siehe da .... nach ca. 10min hatte ich bereits den ersten Doppeldrill. Einen Bull (männlicher Dolphin) auf den Bellyhoo und eine Cow (weibl.) auf ´nen Oktopus-Schleppköder (Foto siehe oben).

Ich konnte beide nacheinander in Ruhe landen und sofort versorgen. Das Boot ist da echt klasse...direkt unter der hinteren Sitzbank ist eine weitere Fischbox eingebaut. Also einfach "Klappe hoch, Fisch rein, Klappe zu" und den Fischl dann in Ruhe ausbluten lassen.#6

Nachdem beide in der Box verstaut waren habe ich noch ein paar Kilo Eis d´rauf gekippt...Ruten neu bestückt...und weiter ging´s.


----------



## Nick_A (21. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Kurz danach hatte ich einen weiteren Biss auf den obigen "Altrosa-/Braun-farbenen" Oktopus-Schleppköder. Diesmal wurde Schnur ohne Ende bereits beim ersten Run abgezogen aber kein Dolphin war wie sonst "springend" zu sehen.

Folglich musste entweder ein Wahoo oder irgendeine Tuna-Art den Köder eingesaugt haben.

Da das Fischlein in die Tiefe und nicht ´gen Horizont zog war die Wahrscheinlich recht hoch, dass es sich um einen Blackfin-Tuna handeln musste.

Und so war es dann auch....ein (für diese Art) recht ansehliches Exemplar von etwa 7-8kg  (die werden max. 20kg) tauchte direkt neben dem Boot auf.:k

Eben will ich nach dem Gaff greifen...da schüttelt sich sich das Teilchen los und verschwindet auf Nimmer-Wiedersehen #q

*NEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNN....meine leckeres Sashimi schwimmt mir so kurz vor der Landung davon :c:c*

Na gut...so läuft´s manchmal....weiter ging´s.

Ich fing dann noch 3 weitere Dolphin (die ich aber zurücksetzte da wir genug Filet mit den beiden gefangenen Mahis hatten) und etwas später no h 2 Bonitos mit ca. 4 und 5kg im Doppeldrill. Für Ihre Größe machen die auch einen ordentlichen Ramba-Zamba :m

Den einen releaste ich gleich neben dem Boot...der andere blutete sehr, so dass ich ihn mitnahm und demnächst als Haiköder verwenden werde 

Sodala...soviel zum heutigen Tage.

Morgen soll der Wind nicht weniger werden und die nächsten Tage sogar noch mehr....mal schauen, vielleicht legen wir ja einen "Brücken-Angeltag" auf Nurse-Shark und Jack Crevalle ein 

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Puuuuuh....da war alleine schon der Weg auf´s Offene im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ein "Ritt auf den Wellen". |uhoh:
> 
> .... und so bin ich zwar klatschnass und durchgeschüttelt worden



Genau so sah er auch aus, als er zurück kam! Fertig mit dem Wind und Wellen..... da hilft nur?????

http://img855.*ih.us/img855/5586/sam0037c.jpg​
... eine Fotomontage mein Schatz!

http://img18.*ih.us/img18/9992/fotomontage.jpg​


----------



## Nick_A (21. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Oooooh Gott.....da brauch man(n) keine Feinde !!!#d|gr:#q


----------



## Sockeye (21. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

...ist George gewachsen? :q


Na geht doch. Zwei Papagaien im Weitwinkel und eine Makrele. Das ist doch schonn mal ein Anfang! #6

Und ich bin sicher, dass du noch große Fische fangen wirst.

(Lass dich nicht ärgern, ich bin nur neidisch, dass ich noch 3 Monate warten muß)

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Nick_A (21. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Es waren 5 Papageien, 2 Makrelen und ein verlorener Blackfin Tuna...wir wollen schon genau bleiben 

Habe eben nochmals nachgeschaut....natürlich waren es keine Bonitos, sondern Little Tunnies ! Bonitos haben doch die 7 Querstreifen unten am Bauch #t


----------



## guifri (21. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

buäh...und ich sitz hier mit fetter Erkältung und schöner Arbeit...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (22. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Gute Besserung Guido!


----------



## Nick_A (22. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Guten Morgen zusammen, #h

wir waren gestern noch lecker im Porky´s Essen (traumhaft leckere Wild Chilli Poppers :l als Vorspeise, sowie anschließend Spare-Ribs bzw. Wild-Chicken-Basket )....

....und als wir zurückgekommen sind waren wir hundemüde. Darum haben wir gestern abend auch keinen Bericht mehr reingestellt.

Der gestrige Tag war wieder mal einer "von der windigen Sorte"...Wind mit Böen über 20mph und Wellen teils bis 2,5m. Nachmittags etwas abnehmend, dafür dann aus Nord-Ost (und das mögen die Fische hier nicht so besonders...noch schlimmer wäre Nord-West).

Ich habe auf 250ft und 350ft zwei schöne, seeehr lange Weedlines "gefunden" (da konnte man gar nicht vorbei fahren  ). Leider hat das "Rauf- und Runter-Schleppen" nur 5 mickrige Baby-Dolphin auf kleine Oktopus-Köder eingebracht....die geschleppten Bellyhoos blieben bis auf einmal unangetastet. 

Da auf Bellyhoos tendenziell eher etwas größere Fischlein beissen war es schade, dass dieser nicht hängen blieb....naja, solche Tage gibt´s auch. 

Da derzeit auch noch Vollmond ist und sich die Dolphins deswegen nachts die Bäuche vollhauen (und dann morgens keinen Hunger haben) bin ich erst um 12:30 Uhr rausgefahren und konnte gegen 13:15 Uhr mit Schleppen beginnen....aufgehört habe ich dann gegen 17:00 Uhr und es ging zurück ins Kingsail (selbst etwas im Pool plantschen  ).

Draussen auf dem Meer gab´s zwar gestern keine großartigen Fische zu fangen....dafür gab es umso mehr zu sehen ! :m

--> 5 große Schildkröten beim Futtern nahe der Weedlines.
--> 2 riiiiiiieeeesige (!!!) Hammerhaie auch nahe am Weed. Grob geschätzt hatten die locker über 3m bis 3,5m|uhoh:|bigeyes

Autsch...da möchte ich nicht über Bord gehen...auch wenn Hammerhaie ja nicht eben zu den extrem aggressiven Haiarten gehören.

Bis heute abend #h
Robert


----------



## Scarver74 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hallo Ihr beiden,

Schön eure Berichte zu lesen. Das mit dem Wind ist echt schade, aber ihr habt ja noch ein paar Tage und die optimalen Bedingungen werden schon noch kommen.

Mensch bei den leckeren Gerichten bekommt man ja fast Appetit. Geniesst das gute Essen und lasst es euch richtig gut gehen.

Hier ist das Wetter seit Tagen auchsehr gut, aber leider ohne Fischen :-(. Freu mich schon auf die nächsten Bilder...

Ostergrüsse

Andi


----------



## Nick_A (22. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hi Andi, #h

Wind wird ab Dienstag richtig kuschelig !!! :q #6

Guck mal hier:  Klick mich !

Werde mir gleich ein paar Köderfischlis stippen...und dann geht´s heute nachmittag/abend zum Angeln an der Brücke.

Habt Ihr bei Eurem Trip an die Ostsee was Ordentliches gefangen ?

Gruß #h
Robert


----------



## Scarver74 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hi Robert,

na wenn die Vorhersage so halbwegs passt, dann sieht's ja richtig gut aus. Bei unserem Fehmarn Trip haben die Vorhersagen nicht immer so ganz gepasst. Guck mal Bericht unter www.angeln-Fehmarn.de steht alles drin. Wir hatten zweimal Richtig Wind, so dass die Tage auch danac immer schwierig waren. Insgesamt aber eine tolle Tour. Bis Norwegen ist ja auch nicht mehr lang.

Gruß

Andi


----------



## Sockeye (23. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Nick_A schrieb:


> wir waren gestern noch lecker im Porky´s Essen ....



Porky's ???  Ich kenn nur die Kanadische Porky's Kette und das sind Nacktbars vom feinsten...|supergri

VG
Sockeye

...und zeig wenigstens ein paar Köderfsche, wenn du schon nichts ordentliches fängst...

Komm doch Juli 2012 mit nach Alaska, da fängst bestimmt auch du was.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Porky's ???  Ich kenn nur die Kanadische Porky's Kette und das sind Nacktbars vom feinsten...|supergri



..... Alex wo treibst du dich denn herum?#d


----------



## Nick_A (23. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Alex, Du Nase  ... ich habe gestern doch gefangen, nur hat mein Netbook nach der Eingabe des fast kompletten Postings die Tastatur und die Maus blockiert und es waren keinerlei Eingaben mehr möglich. Musste dann das Netbook runterfahren und alle Zeilen waren damit natürlich "dahin". :c

Danach habe ich aus lauter Frust keine Lust mehr gehabt, das Posting nochmals reinzuschreiben#d

Also gut...dann erstmal zum Nachbericht des gestrigen Tages:


Aufgrund des Dauerthemas "Wind" ging es erst nachmittags raus zum KöFi stippen.

Nachdem ich mir in ca. ner halben Stunde 20 bis 25 Pins zusammengestippt hatte ging es an die 7-Meilen-Brücke...die Tarpon-Schwärme sind nämlich vorgestern hier angekommen und es wurden auch schon einige Tarpon (insbesondere in den Morgenstunden) gefangen.

Ich ankerte etwa 30m entfernt von der Brücke, so dass ein eventuell beissender Tarpon stromabwärts ohne Hindernisse abziehen und sich so hoffentlich nicht um die Brückenpfeiler wickeln konnte (dazu hätte er wieder stromauf schwimmen müssen). Im letzten Jahr haben Guido und ich ja auch schön beobachten können, dass die Tarpon nicht nur "im Schatten" der Brücke beissen, sondern vielmehr 50 bis 100m entfernt aufhalten bzw. durchziehen.

Es fing dann auch gleich klasse an ... nach ein paar erfolglosen Würfen Richtung Brückenschatten und herunterdriften lassen des Pin konzentrierte ich mich mehr darauf, den Pin komplett am Boot vorbei abdriften zu lassen. Und beinahe JEDES MAL (!) wenn der Pin ca. 40-50m entfernt im Strömungsschatten des Bootes war bog sich die 30lbs-Rute zum Halbkreis:m

Ich konnte innerhalb von ca. 1,5h zehn Jack-Crevalle zwischen 3 und 5kg fangen. Was ein Drillspass...was diese "Kleinen" mit so ner 30lbs-Rute anstellen ist schon beeindruckend ! #6

Zwischendurch hatte ich sogar mal kurz einen etwa (grob geschätzt) 100-Pfund Tarpon dran, der sich aber leider nach 2 Sprüngen und mächtigen Kopfschüttlern vom Haken befreite.

Auch die zwei Boote neben mir (ein professioneller Tarpon-Guide den ich hier schon seit Jahren sehe) und zwei (vermutlich einheimische ?) Angler um die 30 Jahre hatten insgesamt 6 (!) Tarponkontakte, wobei Sie leider auch keinen erfolgreich landen konnten. Aber alleine die Luftsprünge dieser Riesenheringe sind immer wieder zum Verlieben ! :l

Eigentlich habe ich mir gedacht, dass die 20-25 Pin-Fische mir locker für nen kleinen 2,5h Brückentrip reichen sollten....aber bereits nach 1,5h war ich "Out of Pin" |rolleyes...die Jacks hatten einfach zu gut gebissen.

So schaute ich mir noch kurz das Treiben und die Techniken der Angler auf den anderen Booten in Ruhe an, rauchte eine Ziggi und machte mich dann auf Richtung Kingsail.

Gestern abend gab es nämlich:
- Maiskolben
- Ofenkartoffeln (+ etwas bruzzeln in den Kohlen)
- Zwiebel-Schnittlauch-Quark
- Ein paar Spare-Ribs
- ... und ein traumhaftes Filet Mignon perfekt zubereitet auf dem Kohlegrill #6

Lecker :l

Sodala...muss mich jetzt aufmachen...Pins stippen (diesmal mind. 40 !) und dann ab an die Brücke.

Fotos habe ich übrigens auch gemacht...die gibt´s aber frühestens heute abend.

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Schöne Berichte, wie immer


----------



## Sockeye (24. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> ..... Alex wo treibst du dich denn herum?#d



überall in der Welt... aber nirgendwo geht man ins Porky's zum Essen...







VG
Sockeye


----------



## Fischmäulchen (24. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

|wavey: 7 Mile Bridge |wavey:

http://img832.*ih.us/img832/345/bridgeh.jpg

http://img857.*ih.us/img857/3406/fishon.jpg

http://img196.*ih.us/img196/8696/fishon2.jpg

http://img831.*ih.us/img831/2907/sonnenunter.jpg

http://img130.*ih.us/img130/9017/sonnenunter2.jpg​


----------



## Nick_A (24. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Gestern ging´s (wie angekündigt) mit wesentlich mehr Pins an die 7MB. Es werden vermutlich so um die 50 gewesen sein 

Um es kurz zu machen....ich habe mich dumm und dusselig gedrillt mit Jacks. Wieder alle zwischen 3 und 5kg....leider sind von dieser Größe wohl solche Massen da, dass gar keine anderen Fischen eine Chance zum Beissen haben.

Insgesamt habe ich vermutlich um die 20 Jacks gefangen...leider keinen Tarpon gehakt. Allerdings vermute ich, dass ein Pinfish einfach kein wirklich selektiver Köder für Tarpon ist ... wird ja schon seine Gründe haben, warum alle (guten) Tarponangler hier Mullets (=Meeräschen) nehmen! Alleine aufgrund deren Größe werden die vermutlich nicht so oft von Jacks genommen.

Naja....muss mal schauen, ob ich ein paar Mullets mit dem Castnet erwische.

Effektiv gefangen und released wurden diesmal einige Tarpon #6 (ich habe etwa 6 bis 7 erfolgreiche Drills aus der Ferne beobachten können).

Petra stellt noch einige Fotos ein...u.a.:
- vom (noch) vollen Livewell , 
- einem Hausboot mitten auf dem Meer (irre, was hier so alles rumschwimmt :q)
- Tarpon-Drillfotos 
- "Landschaftsbild" der an der 7MB aufgereihten Boote.

Heute versuche ich es mal im Hawk Channel....schau mal, was da so rumschwimmt (u.a. soll es große Cobia geben).

Viele Grüße und bis morgen #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (24. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Absolutes Highlight beim Blick aufs offene Meer von der 7 Mile Bridge .....

http://img718.*ih.us/img718/5297/stingray.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (24. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Robert´s Fotos vom Boot aus:

http://img709.*ih.us/img709/7711/sam0046u.jpg

http://img717.*ih.us/img717/276/sam0052v.jpg

http://img715.*ih.us/img715/3809/sam0059p.jpg

http://img819.*ih.us/img819/8817/sam0048n.jpg​


----------



## Sockeye (24. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Ahhhh, edlich Köderfische... #6

@Fischmäulchen
|bigeyes Was ein Foto!!! Wowh!

VG
Sockeye


----------



## floxfisch (24. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Also ich war zwar noch nicht so oft in Florida, aber eure Berichte finde ich immer wieder schön zu lesen. Macht einfach Spaß wenn man so zusehen bzw. zulesen (gibt's das überhaupt?- wohl eher nicht) kann. Und gefangen wird ja auch immer, wenn auch nicht immer der Zielfisch aber was soll's. Man angelt ja schließlich des Erlebnisses wegen und nicht weil man unbedingt Fleisch machen will. Also weiter so mit den (jährlichen) Berichten, macht echt Spaß fast live dabei zu sein.

Gruß
Floxfisch


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

:vik: WE HAVE FUN und sei es nur mit Köderfischlis :vik:

http://img820.*ih.us/img820/9624/48099484.jpg

http://img694.*ih.us/img694/3553/96135022.jpg

http://img18.*ih.us/img18/7669/45641479.jpg​


----------



## Nick_A (25. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Da unser Alex so gerne Baitfische sieht...nochmal ein gaaanz besonderes Bildchen...nur für Dich ! :q

--> Das letzte Foto zeigt mal einen VOLL GEFÜLLTEN Livewell (heute von Petra und mir zusammengefangen) :q #6 

Inklusive einen von Petra per Sabiki-Rig erbeuteten Bellyhoo....leider hat es das Teilchen nicht lebend bis zur Angelstelle gebracht. Die Teilchen sind aber auch immer so verdammt empfindlich ! :q

Egal...wird er halt morgen zum Schleppen hergenommen ! :m

Grüße
Robert

@ Floxfisch
Freut uns sehr ! :m


----------



## Scarver74 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hallo Ihr beiden,

Echt tolle Fotos. Besonders das fahrende Hausboot ist ja nur geil....So etwas für die Rente, echt zum Träumen. So jetzt haben wir aber genug kleine Fische gesehen. Wind wird gut...jetzt heißt es Angriff auf die Großen.

Wer Robert kennt. Manchmal braucht er Druck 

Gruß

Andi


----------



## aesche100 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Das ist doch mal ein Foto für den Angelkalender.Genial!
Weiterhin tolle Fänge sowohl mit der Rute als auch mit dem Fotoapparat#6





Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Absolutes Highlight beim Blick aufs offene Meer von der 7 Mile Bridge .....
> 
> http://img718.*ih.us/img718/5297/stingray.jpg​


----------



## Nick_A (25. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Scarver74 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr beiden,
> 
> Echt tolle Fotos. Besonders das fahrende Hausboot ist ja nur geil....So etwas für die Rente, echt zum Träumen. So jetzt haben wir aber genug kleine Fische gesehen. Wind wird gut...jetzt heißt es Angriff auf die Großen.
> 
> ...



Hi Andi, #h

naja...eigentlich hätte es mit dem Wind heute wieder besser aussehen sollen (etwas besser geworden ist es ja auch). Aber es sind immer noch 16 bzw. 17 Mph Wind GUCK HIER.   Und vergiss die dortige Angabe mit den 3,3 ft (=1m) Wellen....die gelten nur "Inshore" und nicht "Offshore"...also nur küstennah innerhalb des Riffs. Wir reden realistisch über sicher 2m Wellen 

Lies Dir mal den tollen Bericht von Ansgar (unserem "Aussie-Angler" hier an Board) durch ... Titel: "Der schmale Grad..."  #6

"Fischgeil" bin ich auch und möchte schöne (möglichst große) Fische fangen....aber 100%ig lebensmüde bin ich dann doch noch nicht. Will ja u.a. noch nen Marlin, Bluefin Tuna, nen Tarpon über 200 Pfund, Schwertfische, einen großen Königslachs, ´nen Barramundi .... UND NOCH VIELE MEHR fangen.:vik:

Auch wenn dann natürlich liebenswerte "Stichelleien" und Sprüche u.a. von Alex kommen sollten...diese Gefahr muss ich dann eingehen. Aber die bringt einen nicht um :q :q 

Viele Grüße und nen schönen Ostermontag #h
Robert


@ Asche #h
Die springenden Stachelrochen kann man hier wirklich öfters sehen. Erst gestern beim Angeln an der 7-Meilen-Brücke habe ich wieder zwei "fliegen" sehen.:k

Vor 3 Jahren ist hier (Key Colony...direkt neben Marathon) ein Stachelrochen direkt in ein schnell fahrendes Boot "reingesprungen" und hat dabei eine Frau lebensgefährlich verletzt...sie ist dann auch noch auf dem Boot gestorben. 
Aud die schnelle gefunden...KLICK

Im gleichen Jahr (eine Woche nach dem Unfall) ist mir einer ebenfalls beinahe ins Boot gesprungen. Ich saß gerade gemütlich vorne im Boot drinnen (relaxtes Angeln an der 7MB bei strahlendem Sonnenschein) und plötzlich bemerke ich in meinem Gesicht einen großen Schatten "von hinten" anfliegen und direkt vor meiner Bootsspitze wieder ins Wasser platschen. Der Stingray war vielleicht gerade mal 2m weg von meiner Bootsspitze wieder ins Wasser gesprungen....bissl weiter und er wäre direkt auf mir gelandet|uhoh: Danach bin ich erstmal gaaanz schnell wieder zurück ins Heck gegangen :q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

So ist er uns am Liebsten *"FRESH FROZEN SOCKEYE"*:vik:



http://img98.*ih.us/img98/9190/sockey.jpg​


----------



## MaVo1 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hi Petra und Robert,

bin auch wieder hier um euren diesjährigen Bericht zu lesen. Da habt ihr ja wirklich schon ein paar tolle Bilder gemacht und viele nette Zeilen getippt. Freu mich schon auf die nächsten Berichte...

Wünsch euch Beiden noch einen super Urlaub! Und dir Robert noch ein paar schöne Fischchen!

P.S.: Wenn´s auf Barramundi geht, sag Bescheid! Der steht auch noch auf meiner "To-Catch List"

MFG
Marco


----------



## guifri (26. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Robert! 3 1/2 Wochen dauern auch nicht ewig. Wenn ich mir ab 18.05. soviel Zeit lasse wie Du, werde ich ausser Köfi nix fangen, weil meine 8 Tage dann schon rum sind.
Jetzt zeig uNs mal die grossen Fische.:q


----------



## Sockeye (26. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> So ist er uns am Liebsten *"FRESH FROZEN SOCKEYE"*:vik:​



das ist gemein....:c


----------



## Nick_A (26. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



guifri schrieb:


> Robert! 3 1/2 Wochen dauern auch nicht ewig. Wenn ich mir ab 18.05. soviel Zeit lasse wie Du, werde ich ausser Köfi nix fangen, weil meine 8 Tage dann schon rum sind.
> Jetzt zeig uNs mal die grossen Fische.:q



Ich hab das Boot noch genau 11 Tage :q :q

--> Heute ist nachmittag ist also "Bergfest"...und bisher waren meine Fänge in der zweiten Hälfte IMMER (!!!!) wesentlich besser als in der ersten Hälfte...jetzt geht´s dann also (hoffentlich) los mit den Dicken (wenn sie da sind und beissen wollen). 

Ausserdem wurden die Fischfotos auch tatsächlich immer erst ab ca. Seite 10 besser :q :q

Gestern hatte ich zwar relativ viele Dolphin (7 Stück)....aber der Größte hatte gerade mal vielleicht 3kg :c

Egal...BERGFEST !!!:vik:

@ Alex
Lecker warst Du gestern abend ! So habe ich Dich am Liebsten ... Sockey zerstückelt in der Knoblauch-Frühlingszwiebel-Sahne-Sauce als Spaghetti-Sauce mit einer ordentlichen Portion Parmesan....ganz ohne beissenden Nachgeschmack !


----------



## Abbo (26. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hallo an die Boardies, Hallo Fischmäulchen, Servus Nick....

grenzgenialer Thread, ich habe die Infos förmlich aufgesogen.. :m 1000 Fragen habe ich immer noch...

Wir starten am 22.06. für 2,5 Wochen nach Florida, unsere Tochter heiratet. Wir werden wohl in Ft. Myers aufschlagen und den Endspurt des Urlaubs auf den Keys verbringen.

Ich werde ne 8er Fliegenrute und ne kräftige Spinnrute mit 100 g. WG mitnehmen um mich an der Nahrungsbeschaffung zu beteiligen...#6 Was fehlt wird im Tackleshop geshopt.

Wie, wo und womit fangt ihr eure Köderfische?

Sorry, wenn ich den Thread entführt haben sollte...

Viele Grüsse Abbo


----------



## Nick_A (26. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Abbo schrieb:


> Wie, wo und womit fangt ihr eure Köderfische?



Mit Sabiki-Rig (also ein Art "feines Heringspaternoster" mit Hakengrößen zwischen 14 und maximal 8) ... die Haken zusätzlich mit kleinen Squid-Stücken verfeinert. Unten ran dann ein kleines Blei mit 2gr (max. 5gr). Das ganze dann vom treibenden Boot in den Flachwasserzonen (zwischen 5 und max. 8ft) angeboten.

Die besten Stellen sind hier:
-  entweder Inshore (nördl. von Marathon) so ca. die ersten 500m (grünes Wasser mit nicht nur sandigem Untergrund...besser mit etwas Bewuchs)
- die Flachwasserzone bei Captain Hooks (direkt gegenüber von denen)...die ist zwar relativ klein und muss man dann 3-4mal abdriften...gibt aber immer ordentlich Pins.
- Achtung....keine "kleinen" Snapper als KöFis versehentlich mitnehmen....das gibt sonst nur Ärger mit den Sheriffs, Marine-Polizisten und was hier sonst noch so "offiziell kontrollieren darf".

Mit etwas Übung kann man mit der Methode gut 30 Pin-Fische in 30min fangen (pro Person).:m

Ich hoffe, Du hast ein Boot....vom Ufer aus ist das Ganze nämlich einiges schwieriger


----------



## Abbo (26. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hallo,

na, so ein Sabiki-Rig werde ich in den Tackleshops schon finden, das gleiche gilt für Squid...

Das mit dem Boot ist seit deinem Link der Bootsvermietung auch ziemlich sicher gestellt. Der Bräutigam ist auch Angler, das wird unvermeidlichen Ärger im Honeymoon geben...|krach:

:vik:
Die Seven Mile Bridge hats mir angetan und Jacks an der 8er Fliegenrute, da kommt Freude auf...

Übrigens, wenn ich meinen Mädels euer Bild mit den beiden Manatee's am Bootssteg zeige, bin ich ganz weit vorne....das ist so ein Traum meiner 12-jährigen Tochter, mal ein Manatee
tätscheln...

Seid gegrüsst

Abbo


----------



## Nick_A (26. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Sabiki-Rig findest Du überall...am Billigsten ist er (für 99cent) im Basspro-Shop.

Squids (gefroren) gibt´s u.a. im K-Mart in der Angelabteilung....am Besten "CUT SQUID" nehmen (das sind "Squid-Streifen")...kann man besser zu kleinen Stücken verarbeiten und halten wesentlich länger am Haken als die "Hole Squid"-Modelle.

An der 8er Fliegenrute wirste Deine helle Freude auf Jacks haben....der Drill wird eine gaaaaaanze Weile dauern, da die trotz ihrem geringen Gewicht einen ENORMEN (!!!) Druck machen und gute Runs !!! #6 Ggf. wäre aber eine 10er besser  Naja...wird schon gehen, dauert der Drill halt länger :q

Schick mir Deinen Namen am Besten per PN durch...ich werde dann versuchen, einen guten Preis mit Barbara bzw. Ray (Fish and Fun-Rentals ausmachen....wie lange bleibt Ihr denn hier ? Umso länger, desto besser ist natürlich der Preis. Details kannste dann natürlich direkt mit Ihr klären...

Wisst Ihr schon Eure Unterkunft ? Haben die einen Bootssteeg ?

Petra kann dann für Eure Mädels ja ein paar Ausflugsziel-Tips geben, damit denen nicht langweilig ist, wenn Ihr auf´s Boot geht 

So, wir müssen uns jetzt fertig machen....Frühstück ist erledigt...jetzt geht´s ab auf´s Boot !

Upppss....Seite 10.....na, dann kann´s ja jetzt losgehen !!! :q :q :q


----------



## Abbo (26. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hallo,

erstmal ein lautes Danke in deine Richtung, für die Tips und Ratschläge.

Bei der Unterkunft liegt Problem Nr. 1...wir könnten durch Connections ins Sanibel Harbour Marriott, mich ziehts aber eher auf die Keys..!!!

Wird wohl auf einen Kompromiss hinauslaufen... 

Auf dein Angebot, bei deiner Bootsvermietung preislich anzuklopfen, komme ich gerne zurück. Heute drück' ich Dir erstmal die Daumen, das Du die Ringbindungen knistern hörst...:q

Habe ich das überlesen, aber wo logiert Ihr auf Marathon?

Grüsse

Abbo


----------



## Sockeye (26. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Lecker warst Du gestern abend ! So habe ich Dich am Liebsten ... Sockey zerstückelt in der Knoblauch-Frühlingszwiebel-Sahne-Sauce als Spaghetti-Sauce mit einer ordentlichen Portion Parmesan....ganz ohne beissenden Nachgeschmack !



Den Parmesan solltest du weglassen...|supergri

Aber 

...wir sind auf Seite 10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...



Nick_A schrieb:


> Aber immerhin wird´s mehr und größere Fische zu sehen geben als bei einem nicht näher zu benennenden Trip gen Alaska :q ... da war doch irgendwas, oder ?!?!?|kopfkrat|rolleyes



#d

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Ich bin nun wirklich sonnen- und hitzeerprobt und doch hat es mich gestern auf dem Boot erwischt. SONNENSTICH mit seinen lieben Nebenwirkungen!!!!

Waren gestern an der 7 Mile Bridge und konnten wieder einmal einen Stingray beim Wasserflug beobachten und 2, 3 Tarpons hatten uns an der Nase herumgeführt mit ihren Sprüngen aus dem Meer. Hier bin ich , nein hier bin ich .....

Diesmal hatten wir es mit Finger Mullets als Köder versucht, aber irgendwie wollen die Tierchen bei diesen Temperaturen nicht beissen. What´s the matter?? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Da man ein klein wenig zum Grübeln kommt..... in der Übersetzung heisst dies: Ist eine Form des Nachdenkens, bei dem die Gedanken um mehrere Themen oder ein spezielles Problem kreisen, ohne dabei zu einer Lösung zukommen!!!! Schaute ich mir die Nachbarboote und deren Angler genau an und siehe da, die hatten auch nicht mehr Glück als wir!

Robert ist heute morgen sehr früh raus, da der Golf Stream from the Ocean Reef so nah wie noch nie sei (3 mile). Na da drücken wir doch mal die Daumen, dass unser gebeutelter und schon beinahe frustige Angler (Synonym empört, erbost, geladen, sauer, angepisst, böse, angekotzt, ranzig, angekackt, stinkig, gereizt, genervt) mal was Größeres an der Angel hat als Babydolphins oder mickrigen Jacks!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Weather today:

8h52 Uhr EDT
30 °C
Gefühlte Temperatur: 33 °C
Sichtweite: 16,09 km
Wind: SE 20,92 km/h


----------



## Franky (27. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Na ihr zwei habt Euch da auch mal wieder richtig geiles Wetter für den "Kurztrip" ausgesucht :q
Ich hoffe, Du erholst Dich von Tante Klaras Seitenhieb und kannst schnell wieder mit raus und den empörten, erbosten, geladenen, saueren, angepissten, bösen, angekotzten, ranzigen, angekackten, stinkigen, gereizten, genervten und muckschen Roberto moralischen Beistand leisten (und vielleicht in Grund und Boden angeln  :q :q :q :m)


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Vielen Dank! Ich werde mein Bestes tun. Heute bleibe ich mal mit Tee im abgedunkelten Raum liegen (mit Laptoplicht  )

Für Freitag sieht es mit dem Wind doch deutlich besser aus!

Windfinder - Wind & Wettervorhersage Marathon/Vaca Key

http://img199.*ih.us/img199/3057/wetters.jpg​


----------



## guifri (27. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Gute Besserung. Dir und auch Robert. Da muss doch was gehen... Ich hab schon Sorge, wenn ich "meine Jungs" nach Florida entführe und nix rauskommt.
Aber das wird schon klappen:g


----------



## Nick_A (27. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hi zusammen,#h

heute komme ich mal nicht "angepisst, geladen, erbost, etc. ..." zurück, sondern endlich mal ganz zufrieden. :q

Wie Petra bereits geschrieben hat, war / ist der Golfstrom heute unglaublich nahe am Riff gewesen...nur 3 (!) Meilen weg vom Sombrero Leuchtturm. Wobei ich mir echt nicht sicher bin, ob die Angaben wirklich so stimmen können...



> THE APPROXIMATE SHOREWARD EDGE OF THE GULF STREAM AS OF
> APRIL 27TH...
> 
> 48 NM S OF DRY TORTUGAS LIGHT...ON LOGGERHEAD KEY.
> ...




...bisher habe ich immer angenommen, dass man wenn man in den Golfstrom "reinfährt" doch einen Temperaturunterschied merken sollte ;+#t

Aber Temperaturunterschiede konnte ich keine (!) feststellen...obwohl ich zwischenzeitlich trotzdem bis zu 10Meilen draussen war.#c

Gleich beim Rausfahren und auslegen des ersten Köders ging´s klasse los...ich wollte eben den zweiten Köder (Bellyhoo) rauslegen, da löste schon der Outrigger aus und der erste Dolphin war am Haken.:m

War zwar nur nen mittelprächtiger Jüngling...aber das ging ja schon mal vielversprechend los....

Bin gerade reingekommen...schreibe nachher weiter...muss jetzt kurz was Futtern, etwas Kaltes trinken und danach die Fischlein filetieren.....VERDAMMT IST ES HIER HEISS !!! |bigeyes|krank:

Bis später #h


----------



## MaVo1 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hi Robert,

na da bin ich ja schon mal gespannt auf deinen Bericht...
Wenn es so gut angefangen hat, kommt bestimmt noch was...

|bigeyes


----------



## Nick_A (28. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hi Marco, #h

klar geht´s noch weiter 

Kurz nach dem ersten kamen dann in Folge drei weitere Mahi-Mahi innerhalb von 10min. Alles keine extremen Größen, aber doch ganz ordentlich im Vergleich zu den letzten Offshore-Tagen.

Was ein Stress. Bei der Hitze (selbst morgens um 08:30 Uhr) laufend ein Fischlein dran...und das bei doch ganz schön schaukelnden Wellen. Morgens bis ca. 12:00 Uhr war ich wikrlich ganz schön am Kämpfen mit den Wellen. Jede 7. Welle war locker 3m|uhoh: Zum Glück kamen sie wenigstens nicht mehr in so extrem kurzen Zeitabständen sondern waren etwas "langwelliger"....aber ordentlich Gischt kam trotzdem mit 

Da es ja noch früh morgens war und ich nicht so sehr viel Eis für die Kühlung der Fische dabei hatte (und da ich ja noch auf den einen oder anderen größeren Fisch hoffte) wurden sämtliche Mahis erstmal released.

Bis ca. 12:00 Uhr konnte ich insgesamt 7 oder 8 Dolphin fangen...und danach war erstmal 2h komplette Funkstille....

"VERDAMMT....hätte ich doch wenigstens ein/zwei Fischl mitgenommen.":r 

Ich hatte schon die Befürchtung, dass nix mehr beissen würde. Ich war draussen bis auf 600ft Wassertiefe (ca. 10 Meilen)...nix ! Trollen bei 350ft (ca. 4-6 Meilen)....nix ! Aaaaaaaaarrrrrrggggghhhh|krach:

Dann lies der Wind etwas nach, die Wellen wurden spürbar kleiner (nur noch max. 1,5 bis ab und an 2m) und die Sonne brannte noch mehr als vorhin....keine allzu guten Aussichten für gute Fänge :c

Aber wie aus dem nichts wurde plötzlich von einer Rolle schnur wie wild runtergezogen...

"Jippiiiieee....BISS !!! "

Dass hinter mir kein Mahi zu den bekannten Luftsprüngen ansetzte war ebenfalls schonmal ein gutes Zeichen.

Anstatt die Flucht in der Horizontalen zu suchen, ging dieser Fisch geradewegs nach unten....

" Nicht schlecht....das ist mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit entweder ein Bonito oder noch besser ein Blackfin Tuna" :l

Ich wünschte mir in jedenfalls einen Blackfin.....und nach einem doch ganz ausgeprägten Kampf kam schließlich eben ein solcher an die Oberfläche.

"Uuuuups...wie ist denn der Kleine gehakt ?"

Hatte ich den Blakkie doch glatt direkt am Afterloch gefangen. Keine Ahnung, wie der beissen wollte und letztendlich hängen blieb.#c Wie auch immer....ich hatte ihn im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "ECHT AM ARSCH" :q :q

Auch wenn er gerade mal 2,5kg hatte....das Blackfin-Sashimi (LECKER !!!) wollte ich mir definitiv nicht entgehen lassen ! Also nix wie rein in die Eiskiste mit dem Teilchen ! #6


----------



## Nick_A (28. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

In der Hoffnung auf weiter (und gegebenenfalls größere) Tunas schleppte ich gleich nochmals über die Stelle.

Plötzlich fing die Avet JX an zu singen (an dieser Kombi hing mein Bellyhoo dran und normalerweise beissen auf Bellyhoos die größeren Fische). 

Es kam aber leider kein weiterer Blackfin sondern ein ganz ordentlicher Mahi raus.

"Na gut....alle Dolphins, die ab sofort auf Bellyhoo anbeissen, werden mitgenommen", sagte ich mir.

Schwupps, lag er auch schon auf Eis (natürlich erst, nachdem er ordentlich ausgeblutet war ).

Ab dem Zeitpunkt kam ich quasi gar nicht mehr hinterher mit "Bellyhoos neu aufzubeködern"...die Dolphin bissen wie wild...und zwar immer nur auf Bellys. In den Morgenstunden gingen sie immer nur auf die Lures...

"Watt is denn hier los ?!?! Warum geht ihr denn plötzlich nur noch auf Bellyhoo ? "

Nachdem ich den vierten Mahi "ins Reich der ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt hatte" :q ... war es aber auch wieder genug mit Dolphin-Filets und so durften ab dem Zeitpunkt wieder alle folgenden Goldmakrelen fröhlich weiterschwimmen. Es dürften nochmals 4 oder 5 Stück gewesen sein...insgesamt also ca. 15 Dolphin und 1 Blackfin. Das ist dann doch ganz ordentlich.

...und danach war ich platt (vom vielen Drillen, neu beködern, Weed aus den Ködern entfernen, Wellen ausgleichen und ankämpfen, die Hitze, etc.).

Also ging´s diesmal ganz zufrieden "heim" ins Kingsail Ressort...

Große Mahi-Mahi waren leider nicht dabei (der Größte hatte "nur" 12 Pfund)....aber man(n) kann sich die Größe halt nicht immer aussuchen :q

Sodala...soviel zum heutigen Fangtag.

Petra wird nachher ein paar Fotos einstellen und ich ggf. morgen ein Foto vom Blackfin mit dem Köder "am Arsch" :q

Viele Grüße und noch ´ne schöne Arbeitswoche 
Robert


----------



## MaVo1 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hi Robert,

da hattest du ja jede Menge Action. Da sag noch mal einer, dass Angeln Entspannung ist, das ist ja richtig in Arbeit ausgeartet ;-)
Kann es kaum erwarten die Bilder zu sehen, vor allem das mit dem Popo-Biss


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Sag mal Marco, liegst du mit deiner Matte direkt neben dem Anglerboard??? Es ist bei dir 5:42 Uhr !!!! LACH


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Mit den Fotos müsst ihr bitte ein wenig warten, denn aufgrund des starken Windes kackt hier permanent die Leitung ab!


----------



## Sockeye (28. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hi

Klasse dass du mal was gefangen hast. Aber passt blos auf mit dem Wind. Weiter im Westen hat es heutnacht einigen das Leben gekostet as ein paar Tornados durchzogen....

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Abbo (28. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Moin Boardies, Servus Robert,

ich stelle ganz unverschämt fest, Dir fehlte ein Abbo auf dem Boot..!!:q:q

Wie es aussieht, schlagen wir am 22.06.2011 in Ft. Myers auf, dann sehen wir weiter. Meine Damen planen wie die Wilden...aber immer wenn das Gespräch auf die Keys kommt, schreie ich MARATHON dazwischen...

Wünsch' Dir noch einen der ganz Dicken am Band...:vik:

VG Abbo


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Sockeye schrieb:


> ....Aber passt blos auf mit dem Wind. Weiter im Westen hat es heutnacht einigen das Leben gekostet as ein paar Tornados durchzogen....
> 
> VG
> Sockeye



Hallo Alex,

im Südosten der USA waren die verheerenden Tornados, jedoch denke ich, dass wir so Ausläufer hier verspüren!

Ich weis nicht - kündigt sich so ein Teilchen denn vorher an?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hier die noch ausstehenden Pic´s

http://img585.*ih.us/img585/8885/fisch0.jpg

http://img130.*ih.us/img130/8961/fischli2.jpg

http://img695.*ih.us/img695/4641/fischli.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Mit etwas Übung kann man mit der Methode gut 30 Pin-Fische in 30min fangen (pro Person).:m



Ein Sabiki-Rig mit kleinen Squid-Stücken:

http://img848.*ih.us/img848/1531/kderfischlis.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Boatsdock Kingsail:

http://img534.*ih.us/img534/5995/anlageg.jpg

http://img847.*ih.us/img847/7733/bootp.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Abbo schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht, schlagen wir am 22.06.2011 in Ft. Myers auf, dann sehen wir weiter. Meine Damen planen wie die Wilden...aber immer wenn das Gespräch auf die Keys kommt, schreie ich MARATHON dazwischen...VG Abbo



OK was spricht nun noch ausser ANGELN für Marathon???

Das Dolphin Research Center (nicht nur daneben sondern mitten drin bei all den Dolphins)

http://img593.*ih.us/img593/821/57645702.jpg

Snorkeling am Sombrero Lighthouse

http://img217.*ih.us/img217/7861/21315170.jpg

Swim and relaxe on the Sombrero Beach

http://img718.*ih.us/img718/5648/75560765.jpg

Jetski ausleihen und über das Meer düsen

http://img59.*ih.us/img59/7538/33056680.jpg

Die legendären Sonnenuntergänge an der 7 Mile Bridge

http://img69.*ih.us/img69/2536/91947380.jpg

Ein Flug mit dem Doppeldecker-Flugzeug

http://img717.*ih.us/img717/7356/img4783z.jpg

Lecker Futtern im Porky´s mit witzigem Ambiente!

http://img12.*ih.us/img12/1483/95045684.jpg

... oder im Key´s Fisheries Restaurant

http://img580.*ih.us/img580/7319/19358201.jpg

.... and the last - eyes of a happy fisherman! :vik:

http://img718.*ih.us/img718/1374/dreamvk.jpg​


----------



## Norge Fan (28. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Tolle Fotos #6,mein Frauchen ist jetzt schon wieder 3 Wochen zu Hause und immer noch knackig braun gebrannt .


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Neuerworbene Schleppköder in traumhafter Qualität (siehe Ösen ect.) Zum Schnäppchenpreis von 4,59 US anstatt 12,99 US

http://img25.*ih.us/img25/8278/kdixh.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Tolle Fotos #6,mein Frauchen ist jetzt schon wieder 3 Wochen zu Hause und immer noch knackig braun gebrannt .



Liegt wohl auch daran, dass in Deutschland schönes Wetter ist bzw. war! |wavey:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Habe einen super *"I like it - Button"* für Florida gefunden!!!!!

Abbo - für deine Mädls zum Ausdrucken, Ausschneiden und als Anreiz für einen Marathon-Aufenthalt! 

http://img192.*ih.us/img192/4976/ehekz.jpg​


----------



## shR!mp (28. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

erstmal cooler Bericht! :m

ist echt dufte dass ihr uns jedes Jahr mit dem Reisebericht beglückt. 

Aber mich interessiert ja mal was ihr für Tackle benutzt?
so ganz im allgemeinen.#c
spezielle lighttackle Ruten ? oder Norwegengerät? und muss man dann mit 30lbs Tacke angeln oder gehn auch 20 lbs oder 15 lbs Tackle?

vlt habe ich das ja überlesen aber wäre nett wenn ihr das mal erwähnen könntet:g


----------



## Ossipeter (28. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

|kopfkrat Sag mal Petra: Fährst du da ein Ablenkungsmanöver, weil Robert keine "Big Fishes" nach Hause bringt"? :q Na ja ich versteh ihn ja, er hat in Loppa auch recht lange zu seinem Heili gebraucht. |bla: Aber so langsam solle er mal in die Pötte kommen.#a
Immer nur Köderfische, die gibts bei uns auch:m


----------



## Nick_A (29. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



shR!mp schrieb:


> Aber mich interessiert ja mal was ihr für Tackle benutzt?
> so ganz im allgemeinen.#c
> spezielle lighttackle Ruten ? oder Norwegengerät? und muss man dann mit 30lbs Tacke angeln oder gehn auch 20 lbs oder 15 lbs Tackle?



Köderfischfang: 
- Hechtausstattung (eigentlich leichter....aber diese Kombo kann man dann auch gut zum leichten Spinnfischen nehmen.
- Ich nutze dazu eine Penn Slammer 260, 10kg geflochtene Schnur und davor noch 3m 10kg Mono. Als Rute nehme ich "notdürftig" sogar eine 120gr WG-Rute.  
- Petra´s Ausstattung ist eine Quantum Cabo 40 (lecker Röllchen) genauso bestückt wie meine Rolle...und dazu eine Ami-Rute mit 2 Unzen Wurfgewicht....also etwa 60gr.

Angeln an der 7-Meilen-Brücke auf Jacks (Spinnangeln bzw. "Köderfisch-Driften":
- Siehe Rute Köderfischfang....jetzt braucht man die 120gr WG mindestens :q
- Oder aber auch eine 30lbs-Rute mit Penn Slammer 560 mit 25kg geflochtener Schnur sowie ca. 40m 20kg-Mono davorgeschaltet
- Sehr geil ist aber auch meine 30lbs-Sportex-Magnus-Rute in 1,8m mit 30lbs, bestückt mit meiner Avet MXL MC (Magnet Cast)....megageiles Teil....traumhaft zum Werfen. Bestückt mit 25lbs Mono.

Angeln an der 7MB auf Tarpon bzw. Haie (Nurse-Shark sowie Hammer- und Bullenhaie):
- Mindestens 30lbs-Ausstattung
- Ich nutze entweder meine 30lbs-Kombo mit der Slammer 560....noch besser ist aber "nur Mono"-Schnur zu verwenden ! Am Besten durchgehend 15 bis 20kg Mono. Darum nutze ich auch Kombo Nr. 2...
- Nämlich eine Avet JX befüllt mit durchgehend 20kg Mono-Schnur....an einer typischen 30lbs Norwegen-Rute (Penn Millenium Stand-up)
- Früher habe ich auch eine Avet MXL genommen....Bremskraft ist aber für die ganz Dicken etwas zu niedrig. Es sei denn, man kann den Tarpon und Bullenhaien "hinterherfahren"...dann reicht auch die locker !!!!

Angeln am Riff (oder aber irgendwo davor, z.B. im Hawk Channel) auf Snapper und kleinere Grouper (also mit kleineren Ködern):
- Siehe Hechtausstattung/Köderfischausrüstung
- Mit lebendem Pinfish darf es aber auch wieder eine 20 bis 30lbs-Ausstattung sein !

Schleppen auf Dolphin, etc.:
- Hier reicht meistens schon eine 20lbs-Ausstattung aus....es sei denn, es kommt nen gaaaanz dicker (wie letztes Jahr mein 50-Pfund Wahoo.....der hätte meine Avet SX und meine MXL "leergespult"....meine JXen hätte vermutlich auch gereicht. Damals hat er aber zum Glück auf meine stärkste Kombo mit 50lbs Penn Millenium Stand-up auf einer Avet HX bespult mit ca. 350m 65lbs Geflochtener...und davor noch ca. 100m 60Pfund-Mono-Schnur
- Derzeit schleppe ich meist mit 3 Avet JX (davon eine 2-Gang) sowie einer Avet MXL


Generell gaaaaaaaaaanz wichtig :
Ich bin eigentlich ein leidenschaftlicher Verfechter von geflochtener Schnur. In den letzten Jahren musste ich aber schmerzlich selbst zu oft erleben, dass für die Angelei hier Geflochtene einfach schei...e ist !!! Hier geht wirklich nix über Mono-Schnur !!! Die Sicherheit (Dehnung, Abriebsfestigkeit, etc.) ist wesentlich wichtiger als die sonst sehr positiven Eigenschaften der geflochtenen Schnur. 
Darum (wenn Du z.B. schon bestückte Norwegen-Multis mit geflochtener Schnur hast) immer einfach mindestens 30 bis 50m Mono-Schnur vorschalten. Auch wenn Du sonst zusätzlich noch ein 2-3m Mono-Vorfach haben solltest.....das wäre zu wenig Mono !

Egal ob beim Angeln an der Brücke (Achtung...die Geflochtene ist an den Pfeilern gaaanz schnell durch :q) oder Offshore beim Schleppem (die Dehnung hilft bei den vielen Sprüngen der Dolphins enorm und die Aussteiger werden dadurch wesentlich weniger)....HIER GEHÖRT MONO DRAUF :vik:

Es sei denn natürlich, Du willst Jiggen gehen...dann gilt natürlich auch, dass die Hauptschnur eine Geflochtene ist....mit Fluorcarbon-Vorfach (mind, 3-5m). Aber auch hier darf die Schnur immer "eine Nummer stärker" als in Norwegen sein ! Die Kampfkraft der Fischlein ist einfach nicht mit Norwegenfischen zu vergleichen (und ich habe auch schon Heilbutt bis 44,5kg gefangen....LANGWEILIG im Vergleich zu den Fischeln hier).

Sodala...das mal "auf die Schnelle" zusammengetippelt. Wenn Du noch spezifischere Nachfragen haben solltest...immer her damit !


----------



## Nick_A (29. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Sag mal Petra: Fährst du da ein Ablenkungsmanöver, weil Robert keine "Big Fishes" nach Hause bringt"? :q Na ja ich versteh ihn ja, er hat in Loppa auch recht lange zu seinem Heili gebraucht. |bla: Aber so langsam solle er mal in die Pötte kommen.#a
> Immer nur Köderfische, die gibts bei uns auch:m




Äääähhhh, Peterchen...

Auf wessen Boot wurden denn in Norwegen sämtliche größten Fische gefangen (ausser Köhler) ??? 
--> Nämlich größter Heili, Dorsch, Rotbarsch, Steinbeisser, Lumb....

--> Vom Dream-Team !!! :vik:
--> Also von Franzl (alias Smutje), Toni (alias 1. Maat) und mir (alias Capitano)

Nur mal zu Klarstellung ... :vik:

Und Petra muss hier nicht ablenken, sondern stellt nur ein paar feine Fotos ein...  

Ob noch ein paar Dicke kommen werden kann ich leider nicht versprechen....dies hier ist ein TATSACHEN-WAHRHEITS-BERICHT....und hier wird nicht geflunkert :q 

Sozusagen "Nichts als die nackte Wahrheit!"....auch wenn´s dann manchmal etwas weh tut :c

Aber heute hatte ich an der 7MB mal wieder (kurz) einen gaaaanz dicken dran ... einen ca. 150 Pfund Tarpon...davon aber später mehr....


----------



## Ossipeter (29. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

:mSiehste geht schon los!:vik:


----------



## shR!mp (29. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

ja danke 
alles klar jetzt bin ich in etwa im Bilde.
kann das gut verstehen mit der Mono wobei so ne 20 kg mono doch auch sicher ein ganzschöner Tampen ist (0.60+)??
Aber sind die europäischen Ruten vergleichbar mit US Ruten?
was das Verhältniss von tatsächlicher Biegekurve zu Schnurklasse und die Aktion allgemein angeht

mich interessiert das halt weil die Amis da ja doch so viele spezifische Angelgeräte anbieten das man sich doch ab und an fragt was soo besonders daran ist....

naja nochmal danke und lg


----------



## Nick_A (29. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

@ Peterchen
Witzbold....Dein Kanu ist so gut wie versenkt bei unserem nächsten Treffen  ***LACH***  :q

@ Shrimp
Im Offshore-Bereich sind die Rutenklassen (und Bezeichnungen) gleich...je nach Vorliebe nutzt man zum Schleppen halt weichere oder härtere Ruten. Diese entsprechen aber den europäischen Schleppruten. 
Größere Unterschiede gibt es bei den Spinnruten, da die Amis fast nur einteilige Ruten haben und dann auch meist nur zwischen 6 und normalerweise 7,5ft. (Spinn-)Ruten um die 2,7 bis 3,3m bekommste hier z.B. gar nicht und fischen die Amis auch nicht. Die würden auch nicht so gut (einteilig) hinten auf die Ladefläche der Pickup-Trucks passen ... und das ist auch sicher der Hauptgrund, warum sie hier nicht angeboten bzw. gekauft werden:q 

Die typische Amirute ist 7ft lang (also 2,1m) und einteilig. Aber es gibt von der Aktion genauso wie bei uns "schlabbrige" und "straffe" Ruten 

Sodala, Wetter wird heute klasse (nach Vorhersage). Muss in die Pötte kommen und mich langsam fertig machen. Drückt die Daumen, dass es so wird wie vorgestern (vom Fangergebnis her...jedenfalls von der Anzahl der Fische). Nur größer dürfen sie schon noch etwas werden 

Grüße und schönen Tag noch
Robert

P.S.:
Zum Tarpondrill (bzw. Drills) schreibe ich dann heute abend was.


----------



## guifri (29. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



			
				Nick_A;


Ob noch ein paar Dicke kommen werden kann ich leider nicht versprechen....dies hier ist ein TATSACHEN-WAHRHEITS-BERICHT....und hier wird nicht geflunkert :q 

Sozusagen "Nichts als die nackte Wahrheit!"....auch wenn´s dann manchmal etwas weh tut :c

[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt? Nackte Wahrheit? Nacktfotos von dir? Wenn du die zeigst, kommt zumindest ein Dicker aufs Foto!|:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (29. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

*G U I D O ......* |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## guifri (29. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> *G U I D O ......* |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:



Sorry


----------



## Ossipeter (29. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

@ Peterchen
Witzbold....Dein Kanu ist so gut wie versenkt bei unserem nächsten Treffen ***LACH*** 
Hi Robert,
meinst du in Gibacht oder beim Abschleppen in Norge?:m
Nun mach mal hinne und hol dir deine Runs.#h
Ich drück dir alle Daumen dazu!#6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (30. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Heute war der Wind so gering ( 3 mph) und das Meer so ruhig, dass man sich die Vorhersage für Montag (22-25 mph) gar nicht vorstellen kann! ;+

http://img23.*ih.us/img23/3895/windsb.png​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (30. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

IMPRESSIONS....

http://img824.*ih.us/img824/7505/p1020201s.jpg

http://img811.*ih.us/img811/7242/p1020221d.jpg

http://img843.*ih.us/img843/6305/p1020209j.jpg

http://img716.*ih.us/img716/5381/p1020211s.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (30. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

:l*KISS ME* - I am an enchanted Tarpon!!!!!:l

http://img543.*ih.us/img543/485/p1020222y.jpg​


----------



## Scarver74 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hallo Ihr beiden,

Sehr geiler Tackle-Bericht. Muss ich mir gleich mal ablegen, falls ich doch mal Euch besuchen komme . Ich hoffe, ihr könnt den Tag mit wenig Wind nutzen, da die Vorhersagen gar nicht so dolle aussehen. Na ja zum Glück bietet Florida ja noch andere Möglichkeiten (s. ausführlicher Tip von Petra).

Wünsche euch weiterhin viel Spass und vielleicht kommt der Fisch des Lebens noch.

@ Robert du weißt ja, der nächste kann es sein .

Lg
Andi


----------



## Nick_A (30. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hi zusammen, #h

heute morgen bin ich (wie eigentlich immer) um 6:50 Uhr aufgestanden, habe die Kaffeemaschine angeschaltet....und dann hat mich das Betti mit deutlichen Worten gerufen "Komm her .... leg Dich noch mal kurz rein ... nur 5min ... ich bin so wunderbar weich !!!"  und ich Depp bin diesen linken, furchtbaren Lockrufen gefolgt.

Ich hätte es besser wissen müssen. Von wegen 5min ! Das dumme Teil hat mich erst um 10:00 Uhr wieder rausgelassen...MISTVIEH !!! :c

Naja, dann schau ich jetzt halt erstmal bisserl Bundesliga und sehe dann hoffentlich die Dortmunder Meisterfeier:vik:

Gestern war ich gaaaaaanz weit draussen beim Schleppen (15 Meilen NACH dem Sombrero Leuchtturm, etwa 21 Meilen weit raus von der 7-Meilen-Brücke aus gerechnet. Es war aber auch ein EXTREM RUHIGER Tag. Kaum Wind, extrem heiss, quasi keine bzw. nur kleinste Wellen, extrem hell.

Tja, bei sooo nem Wetter sind die Fischleins meist weit draussen, ich hatte es anfangs trotzdem ab 250ft probiert und dann bis auf 750ft geschleppt.

Nix....einfach nix die ersten 4h. Gar nix. NICHT EIN Anstupser. Niente.

Ausser ab und an Weed aus den Ködern entfernen war nix zu tun. Und das Weed war auch nirgendwo in einer schönen Linie zu finden sondern nur quer über die gesamte Fläche verteilt.

Also ging´s in mein "Tuna-Fanggebiet" (dort gibt es einige Unterwasserberge bis 540ft "Höhe"...umgeben von Wassertiefen bis 750ft.

Aber auch dort war anfangs nix. Ich habe dann aus dem Gebiet "rausgeschleppt" und als ich es gerade verlassen hatte kam plötzlich ein Doppelbiss.

"Jipppiiiieee....wenigstens sehe ich heute mal Fisch", sagte ich mir und drillte die beiden Dolphins raus. Die gingen natürlich gleich auf Eis:m

Kurz später fand ich dann noch ein paar Vögel die wild umherkreisten und immer wieder etwas von der Wasseroberfläche aufpickten.

Also nix wie hin und "dranvorbei-überschleppen". Ich bekam auch gleich zwei Bisse....der bessere Dolphin wanderte ebenfalls in die Eiskiste.:q

Beim "in-Richtung-Heimat-Schleppen" konnte ich noch zwei weitere Mahi-Mahi fangen.

Da ich spätnachmittags/abends noch mit Petra an die 7MB fahren und es auf Tarpon probieren wollte baute ich mein Tackle ab und fuhr die Outrigger wieder zusammen....und es ging mit bummeligen 25mph zurück ins Kingsail.

Ich denke, dass dieses Fangergebnis (Mahis zwischen 8 und 10 Pfund) bei dem Wetter schon ein recht gutes Ergebnis war...viel mehr war heute nicht drin. Leider habe ich auch nirgendwo mal einen Sail springen oder "die Flosse hochstellen" sehen. Sind in Ihrer Wanderrute wohl noch nicht wirklich hier in größeren Mengen angekommen.

Später noch kurz etwas zum Abend-Angeln...jetzt mal kurz zum Fussball zurück. Dortmund ist quasi Meister (2:0 für Köln gg. Vizekusen :q).

Grüße
Robert


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (30. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Petri erstmal. Bilder, Bilder, Bilder   !!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (30. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Nick_A schrieb:


> ....und dann hat mich das Betti mit deutlichen Worten gerufen "Komm her .... leg Dich noch mal kurz rein ... nur 5min ... ich bin so wunderbar weich !!!"  und ich Depp bin diesen linken, furchtbaren Lockrufen gefolgt.



Ähmmmmm nur um Mißverständinissen vorzubeugen, mein Name ist nicht "Betti" :vik:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (30. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Petri erstmal. Bilder, Bilder, Bilder   !!



Ich denke, wenn Robert alleine rausfährt hat er genug Arbeit mit dem Fahren, Outrigger aufbauen, Ruten positionieren, Ballyhoos präparieren, den Bissen, weiterfahren ob ein zweiter/dritter Biss kommt, Aufstoppen oder Geschwindigkeit verlangsamen, den Drills, Fischlis in die Eiskiste hieven and so on.

„The same procedure as last year, Miss Sophie?“

http://img851.*ih.us/img851/1754/fischerwitz1.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (30. April 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Bilder daher nur wenige ....

http://img200.*ih.us/img200/2818/sam0101p.jpg

http://img41.*ih.us/img41/8418/sam0096a.jpg

http://img844.*ih.us/img844/2856/sam0099t.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

So, nun ist es mir selbst passiert!!!! Mit der Kamera bewaffnet (wohlgemerkt die Kamera ist betriebsbereit) springt ein Tarpon 80m entfernt (ehrlich gesagt du fühlst nur 5 m Entfernung) 2 mal aus dem Wasser und er schüttelt sich wie blöd! Ich bin nur am Schreien, weil das Adrenalin seinen freien Lauf nimmt! Und ...... ich bin unfähig auf den Auslöser zu drücken. 

In Wikipedia steht, dass als Folge einer Adrenalinfreisetzung Schweißproduktion, Gänsehaut und eine Pupillenerweiterung beobachtet werden können. Zudem bekommt man auch einen trockenen Mund. 
*QUATSCH!!!!* Klar hab ich grosse Augen bekommen aber ich habe gesabbert vor Gier und mir vor Freude beinahe in die Hose gemacht!|wavey:


http://img840.*ih.us/img840/6483/p1020227f.jpg

http://img13.*ih.us/img13/5566/p1020229u.jpg

http://img857.*ih.us/img857/8592/p1020233n.jpg

http://img856.*ih.us/img856/6060/p1020237d.jpg​


----------



## leopard_afrika (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

mensch petra, pass auf, die amis haben trotz spring break so ne blöde art an sich, so manch adrenalinbedingte emotionsdarstellung als erregung öffentlichen ärgernisses zu interpretieren, also übertreib`s nicht! :vik:   :g
schöne grüße nach florida!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Sollte nicht als meckern rüber kommen.Die wenigen Bilder sind dafür aber spitze 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Sollte nicht als meckern rüber kommen.Die wenigen Bilder sind dafür aber spitze
> 
> Gruß Fabi



Fabi, so hatte ich es auch nicht aufgenommen! Wollte nur erklären, warum es manchmal unmöglich ist Fotos zu schiessen!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> mensch petra, pass auf, die amis haben trotz spring break so ne blöde art an sich, so manch adrenalinbedingte emotionsdarstellung als erregung öffentlichen ärgernisses zu interpretieren, also übertreib`s nicht! :vik:   :g
> schöne grüße nach florida!



Lieber Dirk!

Ich habe nur geschrien und komplett auf ein wetshirt, exzessiven Alkoholgenuss und freizügigen Sex verzichtet!!!! :q:q:q Also ganz germany like!!!!


----------



## Nick_A (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hi zusammen, #h

heute geht´s nach Miami...etwas Bummeln und dann abends ein paar gute Freunde treffen.

An Angeln ist derzeit kaum zu denken, der Wind ist einfach zu heavy. Heute durchgehend 22mph und mehr (siehe hier).

Auch die nächsten Tage werden windig werden. Morgen 21mph abnehmend auf 17mph. Mittwoch wird noch vermutlich noch der "beste" Tag werden (12-13mph).

Rekordjagd ist somit natürlich schlecht möglich...da kommt es aber auch wirklich nicht darauf an. Angeln ist mehr als nur nach Rekorden zu hetzen.

Wünsche einen schönen Wochenanfang :m
Robert


----------



## Sockeye (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Nick_A schrieb:


> ..Angeln ist mehr als nur nach Rekorden zu hetzen.



So so... :q

...wir sind auf Seite 15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...



Nick_A schrieb:


> Aber immerhin wird´s mehr und größere Fische zu sehen geben als bei einem nicht näher zu benennenden Trip gen Alaska :q ... da war doch irgendwas, oder ?!?!?|kopfkrat|rolleyes



#d

VG
Sockeye


----------



## guifri (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Nu streck noch nicht die Flügel. Auf Tarpon kannst Du auch bei Wind angeln? Und jeder noch so kleine Tarpon wäre doch Rekord für Dich


----------



## Nick_A (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



guifri schrieb:


> Nu streck noch nicht die Flügel. Auf Tarpon kannst Du auch bei Wind angeln? Und jeder noch so kleine Tarpon wäre doch Rekord für Dich



Stimmt nicht...ich habe schon einen kleinen (50 Pfund) gefangen 

Ganz die Flügel strecken tu ich auch nicht.....

@ Alex
Na, dann haste halt besser gefangen :q, Du oller Stichler


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

genau robert, gibs ihnen!  und im verhältnis zur körpergröße des fängers waren deine fische doch die imposanteren! :vik:


----------



## Sockeye (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hey Robert,

darum geht es mir garnicht. Ich will ja nur schöne Pic's um meine Vorfreude anzustacheln.:l

Mach weiter so, der große Tarpoon wartet auf dich!

Und wenn ich so lese, dass Petra ein wenig "steif" ist...


Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> ...Ich habe  auf  wetshirt, exzessiven Alkoholgenuss und freizügigen Sex verzichtet!!!!



...kannst du dich ja in Ruhe auf das Angeln konzentrieren...:m

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> genau robert, gibs ihnen!  und im verhältnis zur körpergröße des fängers waren deine fische doch die imposanteren! :vik:



Das ist ja die Sauerei! Wenn ich eine 30 Pfund Kingsalmon vor mir halte, dann sieht er aus wie ein Hering...:c

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Und wenn ich so lese, dass Petra ein wenig "steif" ist...
> 
> ...kannst du dich ja in Ruhe auf das Angeln konzentrieren...:m
> 
> ...



WAS ???????? Ich bin steif ??????? Egal was ich mir auch einfallen lasse, ich kann mit den Dessous eines Tarpons einfach nicht konkurrieren! So ist das Leben nun mal hier hier auf den Keys!#q

http://img710.*ih.us/img710/6970/p1020260s.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Bosco *B.A.* Baracus from the A-Team!!!!

http://img233.*ih.us/img233/4727/p1020269j.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Ein wunderschönes Treffen "best friends in Miami"!

http://img716.*ih.us/img716/5973/p1020279qp.jpg

http://img713.*ih.us/img713/1951/p1020283i.jpg

*Die Ruten-Hütte eines Amis!!!!*

http://img862.*ih.us/img862/5697/p1020284i.jpg

*Blos gut das ich nicht lesen kann!!!!*

http://img683.*ih.us/img683/6529/p1020290g.jpg

http://img219.*ih.us/img219/3321/p1020291d.jpg​


----------



## Nick_A (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hallo zusammen, #h

heute war mal endlich wieder "schleppbares Wetter"  :q Wind von 14mph abnehmend auf 11mph. Folglich ging´s raus auf´s offene Meer.

Bei der Fahrt ans Riff hätte ich beinahe eine Schildkröte überfahren, die kurz zum Luft-schnappen an die Oberfläche kam. Ich konnte im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes gerade noch "das Ruder rumreissen" :q

Eigentlich hatte ich heute vor, max bis 350ft Wassertiefe meine Ballyhoos und sonstige Schleppköder zu baden. Allerdings gab´s hier nicht einen Biss...darum ging es dann halt doch wieder "weit" raus...bis über die 700ft-Wassertiefe hinaus.

Aber auch hier waren erstmal nur zwischendurch Bisse angesagt, insgesamt 4 oder 5 halbstarke Mahis die den 30- und 50lbs-Ruten und den Avets nicht wirklich viel abforderten.

Dann sah ich am Horizont endlich genau die Zeichen, die ein Offshore-Angler sucht....Fregate-Birds !!! Und zwar genau zwei Stück davon !!! #6

Diese flogen ausnahmsweise nicht in größerer Höhe und folgten schnell schwimmenden Dolphin, sondern stiessen immer Wieder auf´s Wasser.

Da musste ich natürlich gleich hin...

Erstmal ein paar Fotos von den Vögelchen....so nah wie auf dem dritten Foto hatte ich zwei Fregatten-Vögeln selten über/beim Boot.

http://img194.*ih.us/img194/7186/sam0108a.jpg

http://img825.*ih.us/img825/9638/sam0114q.jpg

http://img3.*ih.us/img3/7730/sam0117m.jpg


----------



## Nick_A (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

In voller Vorfreude schleppte ich also an den Vögeln vorbei, zog einen Bogen damit die Köder genau unter den Vögeln schwammen und wartete auf Bisse.

Gleich beim ersten Mal sah ich, was da unter den Fregate-Birds war....ein riesiger, tiefschwarter Futterfisch-Ball mit etwa 10m Durchmesser. Und das Allerbeste war....ein Segelfisch stoch durch den Ball hindurch :k|smash:

Die Köder liefen optimal über das Zielgebiet und ich wartete auf den Biss. Aber dieser lies auf sich warten...

Also wenden und gleich nochmal drüberfahren....

"Verdammt, wieder kein Biss", dachte ich mir. Auch diesmal konnte ich den Sail jagen sehen. Allerdings sah ich auch nur diesen einen großen Fisch. Bei sooooooo viel Futterfisch 15 Meilen vor dem Riff müssen doch eigentlich Unmengen an Raubfischen rumschwimmen, oder zumindest mehrere Sails ...

"Irgendwas stimmt da nicht", grummelte ich, "vielleicht ist ja Weed in den Ködern".

Also nix wie alle Köder durchkontrollieren. Und tatsächlich, in 3 von 4 Ködern hatte sich etwas Weed verfangen, das ich schnell entfernte.

"Sodala. Jetzt aber nix wie zurück zum Baitball. Das muss doch jetzt endlich klappen !!!"

*"Biiiiiiiiiiitttttttttääääääääääääääää.....  BEISS ENDLICH !!!"*

Aber auch beim dritten und beim vierten Mal gab´s keinen Biss. 

Das gibt´s doch nicht, jetzt seh ich endlich meinen ersten Sail hier im Urlaub, ich kann sogar VIERMAL mein Köder darüber präsentieren und der Sail interessiert sich nur für den Futterfisch-Ball :c :c

Eine fünfte Chance hatte ich leider nicht mehr....die Fischlein haben sich in die Tiefe verzogen und schnell entfernt. Die Fregate-Birds flogen wieder in größerer Höhe.

Gut, diese Chance war vertan....aber plötzlich gab es einen Dreifach-Biss. Drei Avets fingen an zu singen und hinter mir setzten drei Dolphins zu ihren tollen Sprüngen an.

Na also, jetzt gab´s dann doch wenigstens etwas zu tun...schnell das Boot aufstoppen und die drei goldgrünblauen Schönheiten an´s Boot drillen, kurz den Haken entfernen und dann wieder weiterschwimmen lassen (Filets wollte ich heute keine mitnehmen).

Ich konnte noch 3 weitere Mahi-Mahi erbeuten...aber alle waren in der üblichen 6 bis 10 Pfund-Größe.|rolleyes

Da es schon 15:00 Uhr war schleppte ich zurück in Richtung Riff...und unglaublicherweise konnte ich auf nur 140-Fuss-Wassertiefen noch einen zwar kleinen aber feinen Blackfin-Tuna erbeuten. In dieser Tiefe schwimmen die doch sonst nie |kopfkrat

Egal....die beiden Filets wurden natürlich eingepackt...gibt wieder lecker Sashimi :m

Und so ging es dann wieder zurück in´s Kingsail.

Eigentlich wollte ich dann nachmittags nochmals raus an die 7-Meilen-Brücke...aber dann musste ich doch meine neuen Schleppruten (welche ich zu einem Schnäppchenpreis ergattern konnte und die mittags mit UPS hier angeliefert wurden) vorne am Office abholen und selbstverständlich sofort auspacken und begrabbeln. :q 

Mal schauen, ggf. fische ich die in den nächsten zwei Tagen. In jedem Fall wandern die in meine Rutensammlung hier auf Marathon (jetzt sind´s also schon 16 Ruten die ich hier lagern habe :q).

Soviel zum heutigen Tage...

Viele Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hier noch ein paar Bilderchen von zwei sehr großen Schildkröten (mitten auf dem Meer)...bessere konnte ich leider spontan nicht schiessen 

http://img809.*ih.us/img809/1389/sam0008i.jpg

http://img156.*ih.us/img156/1430/sam0010m.jpg


----------



## guifri (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Wir werden dich rächen. Der Sailfish ist unser ab 19.05.11!


----------



## Nick_A (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Ist das jetzt der verschobene/ausgefallene Familienurlaub, Guido ? Oder der Angelurlaub mit den Kumpels ?

Wie auch immer...ich drücke Euch jetzt schon die Daumen ! :m

Heute früh und heute abend bin ich zur Brücke gefahren ... es ging auf meine (mich ständig ärgernden) Lieblingsgegner, die Riesen-Heringe :q

Morgens hatte ich insgesamt drei Barracudas dran. 

Neben mir stand ein Boot, das einen Tarpon drillen konnte. Etwa 1,5 h nachdem sie den Ankerplatz verlassen hatten wurde die Tide geringer und ich packte meine Sachen zusammen.

Als ich an dem Platz von meinen "Nachbarn" (die den Drill vor 1,5h hatten) merke ich, dass die wohl ihren Anker samt "Boje" vergessen haben müssen...oder aber der Tarpondrill seeeeehr lange dauern muss.

Ich fahre Richtung Heimat und sehe, wie das "Nachbarboot" im Flachwasser langsam umhertuckert...also nix wie hin.

Unglaublich....die drillen den Tarpon immer noch !!!!!! |uhoh::m

Ich fahre langsam hin und beobachte den Enddrill genüsslich mit einer Ziggi im Mundwinkel...

Nochmal 15min später ist es dann endlich soweit, Tarpon gibt auf, Foto, Haken wird entfernt und Jubel bricht aus :m

Ich fahre noch näher hin und meine noch "Ihr habt den Tarpon jetzt aber beinahe zwei Stunden gedrillt....wie groß war der denn ?"

Und der Guide (war ein sehr guter Professional vom Boot "Keys finest" mit Kunden) antwortet, dass er gut und gerne etwas über 200 Pfund hatte. Tarpon in dieser Größe sind auch für die Guides hier nicht alltäglich. #6

Nach Glückwünschen, kurzen Plausch, etc. ging´s dann erstmal zurück zum Kingsail, Kleinigkeit futtern (lecker Tuna-Sashimi vom gestrigen Fang), umziehen und ab an den Pool eine Runde planschen.

Gegen 17:00 Uhr bin ich dann nochmals auf Richtung Brücke und zum letzten "Tarpon-Versuch" für dieses Jahr (morgen -letzter Tag- will ich ja Offshore gehen).

Ich hatte ein paar zeitvertreibende Jack-Crevalle-Drills bis dann die dicken Tarpon direkt -vielleicht 5m !!!- vor mir das Rollen anfingen|uhoh::k

Aber natürlich...beissen wollten die deswegen noch lange nicht#q

Eine halbe Stunde später rattert dann wieder mal die Rolle...aber anstatt nur Schnur abzuziehen stieg bereits ein mittelgroßer Tarpon mit etwa 50 Pfund zum Sprung an |supergri

"Jippppiiiiieeee....endlich mal wieder ein Tarpon am Haken" :m

Er machte drei/vier richtig tolle Sprünge und setzte dann erstmal eine Flucht ins offene Wasser an. Da ich ja mit recht starkem 30Pfund-Material und kräftig eingestellter Bremse fische (Avet MXL MC auf etwa 6kg Bremskraft eingestellt) konnte ich den "Kleinen" dann bereits nach ca. 50m Flucht stoppen und wieder randrillen.:m

Plötzlich wendet der Hering und schwimmt auf mich zu. "Uuuuuuuuuhhhh....schnell Schnur einkurbeln". Das Teilchen ist ja nicht blöd und darum schwimmt er natürlich nicht direkt auf mich zu, sondern etwas seitlich. Und es kommt, was kommen musste....

.... der blöde Hering nimmt den nächsten "Eingang" rechts neben mir, wickelt sich um diesen Brückenpfeiler und natürlich macht die Schnur dann "*Zipp*"....und ist durch.#q|krach:

Egal....für meine Verhältnisse war das ein richtig langer Drill (etwa 5min). Mit verankertem Boot ohne einem Tarpon folgen zu können ist auch nicht ganz üblich 

Ich fand den Tag heute trotzdem klasse...einige schöne Drills und dann noch der tolle Tarpon-Drill #6

Schaun mer mal, ob der letzte Tag morgen auch noch erfreulich wird. Diesen werde ich "Offshore" verbringen.

Und um 16:30 Uhr muss ich dann auch schon wieder mein Bootchen geputzt abgeben. So schnell gehen drei Angelwochen zu Ende :c :c

Bis morgen #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Schwupps ..... Urlaub vorbei!!!!!! :c

Da haben wir doch, nachdem wir so viele Jahre schon hierher kommen, zwei absolute Neuentdeckungen gemacht, die ich gerne posten möchte.

BREAKFAST!!!! Nie wieder bei IHOP wenn ihr dort einmal gewesen seid! The Stuffed Pig - in Marathon! Ja, ja Alex schon wieder "Pig", aber auch diesmal keine nackten Puppen, die Futter servieren! 

So ein leckeres Frühstück und mit einem super Ambiente findet ihr bei 3520 Overseas Hwy (ist genau die Strasse wo es zum Keys Fisheries Market & Marina reingeht - nur gleich am Anfang der Strasse).


----------



## Fischmäulchen (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Also ich bin kein Fan von Pizza Hut und doch haben wir regelmässig einmal pro Aufenthalt, unter größten Anstrengungen bei der Bestellung (es wäre ratsam wenn man anstatt der englischen der spanischen Sprache mächtig wäre), ein Wagrenrad Pizza gekauft!

Nun haben wir jedoch Papa John's Pizza 5105 Overseas Highway (gleich neben dem leider geschlossenem Boaters World) entdeckt. LECKER!!!!!!! Eine riesen Pizza mit Black Olives, Roma Tomatoes, Ham, Italien Salami, Banana Peppers und Anchovies in large size - mit supergeilem Geschmack und sage und schreibe für 12 Dollares!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Das Boot ist wech, die Koffer gepackt, die Mägen sind voll und zum Abschluss noch ein Tässchen Kaffee! Das Verabschieden haben wir leider auch schon erledigt (wird jedes Jahr härter), da wir morgen schon recht früh Richtung Fort Lauderdale aufbrechen müssen. 

Bye, bye #h Wir kommen wieder, keine Frage!!!!!


----------



## Nick_A (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Tja, dann auch mal von mir noch ein kleiner Nachbericht zum letzten Offshore-Tag (gestern, Freitag) und ein kurzes Fazit:


Wetter, Wellen, Wind sahen eigentlich ganz vielversprechend aus. Aber leider wollten (nicht nur bei mir, sondern auch noch bei vielen anderen Anglern/Booten) die Fische heute fast überhaupt nicht. :c

Ob es am Neumond lag ?|kopfkrat

Insgesamt konnte ich in knapp 5h Schleppzeit gerade mal zwei läppische Dolphin erbeuten. Naja, so kann´s eben auch gehen#c


Fazit zu den drei Wochen angeln hier vor Ort:
- Das war diesmal echt schwierig. Irgendwie hat das Wetter und insbesondere der Wind nicht ganz so mitgespielt. Viele Tage mit hohen Wellen und Wind über 20mph. 
- Offshore-Wassertemperaturen meist nur bei 78 bzw. 79 Grad (Fahrenheit) bis auf einen Tag als ich mal "im Golfstrom" drinnen war mit dann 85 (!) Grad Fahrenheit.
- Viele Guides und "Vielangler" meinten zum aktuelle Wetter nur "This year we´re late". Wir hatten eher das (windige) Wetter vom März/Anfang April, die großen Dolpin waren schon durch (die kommen immer früher) und die kleineren noch nicht da. Auch die Tarpons waren noch nicht ganz in den Massen da, wobei hier sicher schon ganz vernünftiges Fischen möglich war.
- Aussichtsreiche "Fischfangarten" wie z.B. Angeln am Riff auf Snapper und Grouper habe ich nicht betrieben. Hatte ich irgendwie keine Lust darauf, wobei hier sicher viele tolle Fische möglich gewesen wären 
- Das Boot war wiedermal erste Sahne ! Zum Glück bekam ich das "große 26ft-Boot"...damit konnte ich trotz Wind einige Male rausfahren.
- Die Spritpreise sind nicht nur in Deutschland hoch !!! Aktuell kostet die Gallone Sprit (Benzin, bleifrei) um die US$ 3,99. Super Plus kostet ca. US$ 4,20 (alle Sorten hier übrigens mit 10% Ethanol !!! :q)
*- Noch schlimmer sind dann natürlich die Preise für den Ethanol-freien Super-Plus-Sprit an den "Bootstanken" ! Unglaubliche US$ 4,89 bzw. US$ 4,99 pro Gallone (=ca. 3,6 Liter). 
- Mal so kurz nebenbei zur Info....pro Tag Offshore (rausfahren, 8-9h trollen bei 6-7mph und wieder zurück) brauchte ich etwa 30 bis 38 Gallonen. Also zwischen US$ 150 bis US$ 190#d:c*
- Ich habe in 3 Wochen Angeln etwa soviel Sprit verfahren wie ich mit meinem Auto im gesamten Jahr (ca. 12.000km) brauche:c

--> Dies führt bei mir zu folgenden Schlüssen für das nächste Mal:
- Definitiv werde ich nächstes Mal ein paar neue Dinge versuche. Ganz groß vorgenommen habe ich mir "Driftfischen mit einem oder zwei Kites". Spart defintiv hohe Spritkosten, ist mal wieder etwas Neues für mich und soll seeehr aussichtreich hier sein ! Meinen "Kitelehrer" habe ich schon....unseren kubanisch-stämmigen Freund "Peter" (siehe Foto ganz oben auf dieser Seite 16, der Kerl ganz hinten).
- Riffangeln wird das nächste Mal sicher wieder ausgetestet....und vor allem noch das Schleppen am/auf dem Riff auf Grouper mit Wobblern ! Soll ebenfalls gaaanz ausgezeichnet laufen und die Grouper (auch große Goliaths) knallen mit unglaublicher Gewalt auf die tieflaufenden Wobbler (z.B. Manns Super-Stretch 30+). Fischen mit 50lbs-Gerät ist da absolut Pfilcht :q
- Als voraussichtliche Jahreszeit wird vermutlich Juni gewählt werden....einfach, um auf Nummer sicher mit dem Wind zu gehen 

Leider konnte ich diesmal nicht die großen Fischlein präsentieren...ich hoffe, dass Euch unser Bericht trotzdem etwas erfreut hat und für den Einen oder Anderen von Euch ein paar nützliche Infos mit dabei waren.

Viele Grüße und bis zum nächsten Mal #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hallo, 
Vielen Dank für den Bericht. sind ein paar nette Anregungen dabei und die Vorfreude steigt ins Unermessliche.
Da auch meine Angelbemühungen häufiger von eher bescheidenem Erfolg gekrönt sind, ist es erfrischend zu sehen, dass unser Hobby auch bei anderen nicht immer nur die Kapitalen bringt.
Ich schreib dann ab 19.05. Was geht.


----------



## ullsok (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für den tollen Live-Bericht #6
Ich war nun einige Jahre nicht in Florida und habe gemerkt, dass ich auch dringend mal wieder dahin muß 
Schade, dass es mit Grossfisch nicht geklappt hat 
Meine Empfehlung - schaue dich neben den Brücken auch mal in den Flats oder Backcountry um; dort schwimmen auch Tarpon (und andere Fischarten) rum, die sich nicht gleich um die Brückenpfeiler wickeln #h
Ich glaube fürs Trolling gibt es bessere Reviere als die Keys.


----------



## MaVo1 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hallo Petra und Robert,

vielen Dank für diesen tollen Bericht! Schade dass der Urlaub schon wieder vorbei ist. Wünsch euch noch nen guten Heimflug.

Wir sehen uns bestimmt demnächst mal...

Bis denn!!


----------



## sei (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hab euren Bericht mit Begeisterung verfolgt. Vielen Dank dafür! Nächstes Jahr gehts auch wieder nach Florida! freu mich jetzt schon tierisch!|supergri


----------



## OnTheMove (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Ich Danke euch für den schönen Bericht. Es war herrlich jeden Tag mitlesen zu Können.

Grüße Markus


----------



## Norge Fan (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hat mal wieder Spass gemacht "Live" dabei zu sein. 

Ist schon ne geile Ecke da drüben.


----------



## Sockeye (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Hi Robert & Petra,

vielen Dank auch von mir für euren Bericht. Es hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen und die Vorfreude auf Florida gesteigert. Es hat aber auch mal wieder gezeigt, dass in Florida einem die Fische nicht ins Boot springen.

Wenn ihr Lust habt, ich organisiere gerade eine Reise im Juli 2012 nach Alaska...da gibt's noch Fische...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Vielen Dank für´s Mitlesen und die lieben Postings! Bei der Fahrt von den Keys Richtung Miami wäre Robert beinahe aus dem Auto gesprungen! KEIN WIND nix, nada! Arschglattes Wasser. Der Wind ist schon heftig gewesen die gesamte Urlaubszeit und verwunderlich war wirklich, dass keinerlei kapitale Fische vorhanden waren.
Dabei geht es nicht nur darum, um fetten Fischfang posten zu können, sondern so richtig geile Angeltage mit bombigen Drills sind der Nervenkitzel jeden Anglers und dies fiel leider dieses Jahr sehr spärlich aus!

Nun sind wir wieder in Deutschland und können schön unseren nächsten Trip planen!


----------



## spy (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Ich habe erst heute den Bericht gesehen.

Wie auch die Jahre zuvor, beste Unterhaltung und danke für schöne Stunden.

TL


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Danke spy!!!


----------



## hanshafen (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*

Vielen Dank für diesen und Eure vorigen Berichte. War Anfang des Jahres auch für 3 Tage auf den Keys und habe etwas von Eurem Input aufgesogen.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Florida Keys 2011...Live aus Marathon*



hanshafen schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diesen und Eure vorigen Berichte. War Anfang des Jahres auch für 3 Tage auf den Keys und habe etwas von Eurem Input aufgesogen.



Uns geht es auch immer so, alles was man mitbekommt wird ausprobiert!


----------

